# Casa



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

Riflettevo ieri sul concetto di casa. Credo di essermi sempre sentita ospite, prima a casa dei miei, poi nelle case affittate durante gli studi, poi nella casa del mio ex marito, dove vivo tuttora. Voi vi sentite a casa? Un abbraccio a tutte/i.


----------



## tatitati (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Riflettevo ieri sul concetto di casa. Credo di essermi sempre sentita ospite, prima a casa dei miei, poi nelle case affittate durante gli studi, poi nella casa del mio ex marito, dove vivo tuttora. Voi vi sentite a casa? Un abbraccio a tutte/i.


 
no.. in comodato d'uso.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> no.. in comodato d'uso.




























   mai sentita a casa? Che ne so, a casa dei tuoi?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Riflettevo ieri sul concetto di casa. Credo di essermi sempre sentita ospite, prima a casa dei miei, poi nelle case affittate durante gli studi, poi nella casa del mio ex marito, dove vivo tuttora. Voi vi sentite a casa? Un abbraccio a tutte/i.


Io mi sento sempre a casa, anche quando son in giro col camper  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , se è qualcosa che ho scelto io!

Anche quando son stato in affitto durante la separazione, mi son subito affezionato a quell'appartamento, personalizzando la mia camera e quella delle ragazze.

Posso capire se si considera solo come uno strumento funzionale (avere un tetto sulla testa) ma se ci metti qualcosa di tuo, se la vivi, come fai a non sentirla tua!?!?


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> I
> Posso capire se si considera solo come uno strumento funzionale (avere un tetto sulla testa) ma se ci metti qualcosa di tuo, se la vivi, come fai a non sentirla tua!?!?


Fedi era un concetto diverso il mio. Parlo di casa come home, non di casa come abitazione concreta. Boh forse perché sono molto sensibile ai luoghi e anche se vivo a Milano da 20 anni mi sono sempre sentita di passaggio...


----------



## tatitati (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> mai sentita a casa? Che ne so, a casa dei tuoi?


 
no. mi piace cambiare sempre. la disposizione dei mobili i mobili e quindi a nche la casa. non mi affeziono alle cose. quando muori non te le porti via.. per quello che ho un pessimo rapporto con i soldi. tanto li devo lasciare qui quando me ne vado.. melgio no affezionarsi troppo.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> no. mi piace cambiare sempre. la disposizione dei mobili i mobili e quindi a nche la casa. non mi affeziono alle cose. quando muori non te le porti via.. per quello che ho un pessimo rapporto con i soldi. tanto li devo lasciare qui quando me ne vado.. melgio no affezionarsi troppo.



Sì sì pure io. Ma quando si viaggia e si pensa... torno a casa...  Quale casa?


----------



## Old Angel (28 Novembre 2007)

Io purtroppo mi sento un nomade, mi sento fuori posto sia a casa che sul lavoro........chiaramente tutto ciò dopo il grande evento


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Io purtroppo mi sento un nomade, mi sento fuori posto sia a casa che sul lavoro........chiaramente tutto ciò dopo il grande evento


Anch'io mi sento una nomade. Sempre sentita, prima, durante e dopo. 
Andrebbe bene anche una tenda nel deserto... Basta che ci siano le giuste vibrazioni per l'anima.


----------



## tatitati (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì sì pure io. Ma quando si viaggia e si pensa... torno a casa... Quale casa?


 
io non la chiamo casa.. sembra tutto tranne che una casa.
non la sento mia l'ha fatta disegnare mia madre.. è la fotocopia della sua.. una trappola.. non è brutta ma tropop grande.. troppa roba in giro e mio marito che tiene tutto... un ripostiglio non una casa.. io che sono minimalista... essenziale.. adoro lo stile ultramoderno oppure giapponese..


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Riflettevo ieri sul concetto di casa. Credo di essermi sempre sentita ospite, prima a casa dei miei, poi nelle case affittate durante gli studi, poi nella casa del mio ex marito, dove vivo tuttora. *Voi vi sentite a casa*? Un abbraccio a tutte/i.


Per come penso di aver capito cosa intendi...no, mai nella mia vita. Ma chiaramente, è un problema mio.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> . una trappola..


ahhhhh come ti capisco, sì sì come ti capisco... bacino!

ps scusa ma la casa è tua allora, problema in meno no?


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per come penso di aver capito cosa intendi...no, mai nella mia vita. Ma chiaramente, è un problema mio.


Anche mio. Beh mi consola un po' non essere l'unica a pensarla così. La troveremo prima o poi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Riflettevo ieri sul concetto di casa. Credo di essermi sempre sentita ospite, prima a casa dei miei, poi nelle case affittate durante gli studi, poi nella casa del mio ex marito, dove vivo tuttora. Voi vi sentite a casa? Un abbraccio a tutte/i.


... io sono sempre a casa... casa è ovunque_ IO_ sia...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io sono sempre a casa... casa è ovunque_ IO_ sia...


Bello. E vero. Forse il tuo IO è un po' troppo grande eh... scherzo Chen...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bello. E vero. Forse il tuo IO è un po' troppo grande eh... scherzo Chen...


... _IO faccio_ il luogo... _non è_ il luogo a fare _ME_...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _IO faccio_ il luogo... _non è_ il luogo a fare _ME_...


Sì Chen, concordo. Ma non puoi negare che ci siano luoghi maggiormente adatti, quelli dove l'anima vibra.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Chen, concordo. Ma non puoi negare che ci siano luoghi maggiormente adatti, quelli dove l'anima vibra.


... certo, sono _dentro di te_... non fuori...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certo, sono _dentro di te_... non fuori...


Sono risonanze, tra dentro e fuori.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fedi era un concetto diverso il mio. Parlo di casa come home, non di casa come abitazione concreta. Boh forse perché sono molto sensibile ai luoghi e anche se vivo a Milano da 20 anni mi sono sempre sentita di passaggio...


Citandoti il camper, esprimevo proprio quel concetto, quello della tartaruga...la mia home.. son io!


----------



## tatitati (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sono risonanze, tra dentro e fuori.


 
stra-quoto


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sono risonanze, tra dentro e fuori.


... là fuori non c'è niente... nessun significato... solo mattoni, cemento, legno e vetro... i significati, ce li metti TU...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... là fuori non c'è niente... nessun significato... solo mattoni, cemento, legno e vetro... i significati, ce li metti TU...


Chen parlo di vibrazioni, di essenze, di niente è come appare... Non di case nel senso di costruzioni. Che però pure lì...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen parlo di vibrazioni, di essenze, di niente è come appare... Non di case nel senso di costruzioni. Che però pure lì...


... quindi parli di TE... e siamo sempre lì... a meno che tu non voglia raccontar-_ti_-_ci_, che là fuori ci siano vibrazioni, essenze... non c'è nulla la fuori... nessun senso... nessuna casa... nessuna home...


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... là fuori non c'è niente... nessun significato... solo mattoni, cemento, legno e vetro... *i significati, ce li metti TU...*


Infatti...e se uno non ha significati da metterci?


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quindi parli di TE... e siamo sempre lì... a meno che tu non voglia raccontar-_ti_-_ci_, che là fuori ci siano vibrazioni, essenze... non c'è nulla la fuori... nessun senso... nessuna casa... nessuna home...


Tutto è legato Chen, cosmo, microcosmo... Certo bisogna volerlo vedere. Altrimenti si è come macchine. Anzi, si nasce macchine...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti...e se uno non ha significati da metterci?


Li prende.


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Li prende.


quali e dove?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti...e se uno non ha significati da metterci?


... non si "_vede_" nulla... perché, appunto, _insignificante_... è il _nulla_... per questo il nostro "_nulla_" può essere "_qualcosa_" per chi i significati da metterci li ha... e viceversa... ovviamente...


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non si "_vede_" nulla... perché, appunto, _insignificante_... è il _nulla_... *per questo il nostro "nulla" può essere "qualcosa" per chi i significati da metterci li ha*... e viceversa... ovviamente...


che bello questo che hai scritto!


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tutto è legato Chen, cosmo, microcosmo... Certo bisogna volerlo vedere. Altrimenti si è come macchine. Anzi, si nasce macchine...


... _balle_... il vero errore è confondere la _creatura_ con il_ pleroma (C. G. Jung)_... solo la creatura ha la possibilità di conferire significato... riconoscere questo è proprio negare l'uomo macchina...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> quali e dove?


... cattivone...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... solo la creatura ha la possibilità di conferire significato... riconoscere questo è proprio negare l'uomo macchina...


Ma la creatura deve essere sincera con se stessa. Andare oltre la personalità, riconoscere l'essenza. Osservarsi. Poi i significati arrivano.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma la creatura deve essere sincera con se stessa. Andare oltre la personalità, riconoscere l'essenza. Osservarsi. Poi i significati arrivano.


... quale essenza?... come puoi osservare qualcosa se GIA' PRIMA non è nell'area del _significante_, ovvero se già PRIMA non ha, per te, un _significato_?... l'_insignificante_ non può essere osservato... non lo _vedi_...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quale essenza?... come puoi osservare qualcosa se GIA' PRIMA non è nell'area del _significante_, ovvero se già PRIMA non ha, per te, un _significato_?... l'_insignificante_ non può essere osservato... non lo _vedi_...


Chen non parlo di psicologia, ma di altro...


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... cattivone...


raramente...sono quasi sempre buonissimo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen non parlo di psicologia, ma di altro...


... di qualunque cosa tu stia parlando, deve avere un _significato_... capisci?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> raramente...sono quasi sempre buonissimo...


... _insomma_... non puoi prendere MK2, di brutto, e metterla davanti al plotone d'esecuzione... hi, hi, hi... non credo che possa rispondere alla tua doman-_dina_ avvelenata...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _insomma_... non puoi prendere MK2, di brutto, e metterla davanti al plotone d'esecuzione... hi, hi, hi... non credo che possa rispondere alla tua doman-_dina_ avvelenata...




























   tanto niente è come appare, quindi, nessun problema


----------



## Old Actarus (28 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

La casa  è un oggetto inanimato, materiale.
Ci sono i sensi di colpa: non sento mia questa casa perchè in realtà sfrutto una situazione ed una proprietà di un altro.
Psicosi: la mia casa mi crea onde emozionali negative.
Nevrosi: la mia casa è posseduta da uno spirito.


La casa in cui abitiamo si personalizza mano a mano che la abitiamo.In essa ci vediamo quello che in realtà siamo noi stessi.


----------



## Old fay (28 Novembre 2007)

*Tasto dolente*

Ho odiato la casa dove vivo. Era di mia suocera, nello stesso palazzo con cognati e parenti stretti che hanno letteralmente fatto a pezzi il mio matrimonio....volevamo venderla e cambiarla, ma lei non ha voluto mai darcela. Oggi per una serie di motivi questa casa è mia....potrei venderla, maè  troppo tardi, non c'è nulla da recuperare più....e se resto qui è per la vita dei miei figli, le loro abitudini. La zona è ok, la casa, molto bella ma....c'è dolore dentro, amarezza, rancore....non sono legata alle cose materiali io, potrei andare via domani, cambiare città, paese, in questo periodo anzi sto facendo delle migliorie....comunque vado avanti ma...potrei venderla domani....


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> . La zona è ok, la casa, molto bella ma....c'è dolore dentro, amarezza, rancore....non sono legata alle cose materiali io, potrei andare via domani, cambiare città, paese, in questo periodo anzi sto facendo delle migliorie....comunque vado avanti ma...potrei venderla domani....


Ma è comunque un posto dove ti senti a casa?


----------



## Old Actarus (28 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ho odiato la casa dove vivo. Era di mia suocera, nello stesso palazzo con cognati e parenti stretti che hanno letteralmente fatto a pezzi il mio matrimonio....volevamo venderla e cambiarla, ma lei non ha voluto mai darcela. Oggi per una serie di motivi questa casa è mia....potrei venderla, maè troppo tardi, non c'è nulla da recuperare più....e se resto qui è per la vita dei miei figli, le loro abitudini. La zona è ok, la casa, molto bella ma....c'è dolore dentro, amarezza, rancore....non sono legata alle cose materiali io, potrei andare via domani, cambiare città, paese, in questo periodo anzi sto facendo delle migliorie....comunque vado avanti ma...potrei venderla domani....


 
L'ideale nel tuo caso sarebbe poterla vendere e con i ricavato comprarne una in quella zona, se possibile.
Così lasceresti in quella casa i tuoi ricordi negativi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> La casa è un oggetto inanimato, materiale.
> Ci sono i sensi di colpa: non sento mia questa casa perchè in realtà sfrutto una situazione ed una proprietà di un altro.
> Psicosi: la mia casa mi crea onde emozionali negative.
> Nevrosi: la mia casa è posseduta da uno spirito.
> ...


... certamente, amico mio... proiettiamo fuori quello che abbiamo dentro... guardiamo fuori senza accorgerci di star guardando dentro... lo facciamo anche quando ci innamoriamo... desiderando intensamente quella donna o quell'uomo, desideriamo intensamente _ritrovar noi stessi_...


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _insomma_... *non puoi prendere MK2, di brutto, e metterla davanti al plotone d'esecuzione*... hi, hi, hi... non credo che possa rispondere alla tua doman-_dina_ avvelenata...


non lo farei mai...a me MK piace molto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se ogni tanto faccio domandine del genere, è proprio perchè una persona mi è simpatica.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non lo farei mai...a me MK piace molto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie!!! Simpatia reciproca.


----------



## Old Actarus (28 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certamente, amico mio... proiettiamo fuori quello che abbiamo dentro... guardiamo fuori senza accorgerci di star guardando dentro... lo facciamo anche quando ci innamoriamo... desiderando intensamente quella donna o quell'uomo, desideriamo intensamente _ritrovar noi stessi_...


 
Non abbiamo bisogno di una casa o di un ritratto come Dorian per potervi immettere tutti i nostri più reconditi dolori.
Come in un innamoramento, dobbiamo mantenere unito il nostro essere.Non perdersi in un'altra persona, in un ritratto o in quattro mura magari odiate per una vita.

Ritroviamo noi stessi in noi.Siamo tutti qui, in nostra compagnia eppure nemmeno ci ascoltiamo veramente mai.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ho odiato la casa dove vivo. Era di mia suocera, nello stesso palazzo con cognati e parenti stretti che hanno letteralmente fatto a pezzi il mio matrimonio....volevamo venderla e cambiarla, ma lei non ha voluto mai darcela. Oggi per una serie di motivi questa casa è mia....potrei venderla, maè troppo tardi, non c'è nulla da recuperare più....e se resto qui è per la vita dei miei figli, le loro abitudini. La zona è ok, la casa, molto bella ma....*c'è dolore dentro, amarezza, rancore*....non sono legata alle cose materiali io, potrei andare via domani, cambiare città, paese, in questo periodo anzi sto facendo delle migliorie....comunque vado avanti ma...potrei venderla domani....


... il dolore, l'amarezza e il rancore sono in te... non nella casa... trasloca, e loro ti seguiranno...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Non abbiamo bisogno di una casa o di un ritratto come Dorian per potervi immettere tutti i nostri più reconditi dolori.
> Come in un innamoramento, dobbiamo mantenere unito il nostro essere.Non perdersi in un'altra persona, in un ritratto o in quattro mura magari odiate per una vita.
> 
> Ritroviamo noi stessi in noi.Siamo tutti qui, in nostra compagnia eppure nemmeno ci ascoltiamo veramente mai.


... molto bene... _Actarus_... molto bene...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non lo farei mai...a me MK piace molto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... è molto simpatica anche a me... e quello che dici riflette molto anche il mio modo di essere...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è molto simpatica anche a me... e quello che dici riflette molto anche il mio modo di essere...


Giornata di complimenti oggi... WOW... grazie!


----------



## Old Actarus (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... molto bene... _Actarus_... molto bene...


Spesso Chen sento parlare di dignità, di valori, di sentimenti.
Spesso Si violenta una persona con parole pesanti, offensive , terribili.
Ci vuole un secondo a dire ad un essere umano che questi non ha dignità, ci vuole altrettanto poco per ucciderlo dentro con epiteti orribili.

Ci resta la compagnia di noi stesso, altro verso non c'è che ritrovare in noi i valori che CI dicono perduti ma che invece sono in noi.

Il male alberga in molte menti.... eppure, Chen, neanche il male si vede. Ma c'è.


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è molto simpatica anche a me... *e quello che dici riflette molto anche il mio modo di essere*...


Lo so.
...che poi, in realtà, non mi è antipatico nessuno del forum. Anzi. Qualche volta mi posso incazzare, ma poi riguardando, mi trovo ridicolo. 
Certo, ci sono alcuni nick che preferisco ad altri...ma in ogni caso, siamo tutti sulla stessa barca.


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, ci sono alcuni nick che preferisco ad altri.


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


>


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


?


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ?


!


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> !


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


>


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

Io sono a casa, mi sento a casa.
qui fra queste quattro mura, e più in generale nella mia città amata e odiata.
qui ci sono tutti i miei ricordi, i miei affetti, le mie emozioni e i miei sogni. Sembrerà estremamente puerile, ma ogni volta che torno da un viaggio, che duri una settimana o un mese, mi affaccio sull'arno di notte e guardo Ponte Vecchio... 
lì dove da adolescente passavo nottate intere con 4 amici una chitarra a cantare canzoni a volte un po' stonate. 
anche qui mi sento a casa, in questo forum, e per questo spesso lamento il cambiamento di toni.
Mi sento a casa quando mi sento libera. Mi sento a casa con i miei amici, mi sento a casa perfino da sola con me stessa a volte, mi sento a casa finalmente anche col mio ragazzo.
Una cosa devo dirla... questa discussione è bellissima, ringrazio chi l'ha aperta e chi ha partecipato. anche Moltimodi e Chensamurai, nonostante le polemiche di altri giorni in altri thread.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Io sono a casa, mi sento a casa.
> qui fra queste quattro mura, e più in generale nella mia città amata e odiata.
> qui ci sono tutti i miei ricordi, i miei affetti, le mie emozioni e i miei sogni. Sembrerà estremamente puerile, ma ogni volta che torno da un viaggio, che duri una settimana o un mese, mi affaccio sull'arno di notte e guardo Ponte Vecchio...
> lì dove da adolescente passavo nottate intere con 4 amici una chitarra a cantare canzoni a volte un po' stonate.
> ...



Una casa più casa di tutti questi modi? Certo vivi in una città bellissima, una di quelle che ti tira fuori l'anima... Grazie, un abbraccio!


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Novembre 2007)

*la casa?Ovunque*

Sono d'accordo con Chen, se 6 in pace e stai bene con te stesso 6 in grado di sentirti a casa anche nella stanza di un motel, altrimenti neanche il posto + bello riesce a farti sentire il suo calore. Sei TU che fai la casa, ovunque tu sia


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Io sono a casa, mi sento a casa.
> qui fra queste quattro mura, e più in generale nella mia città amata e odiata.
> qui ci sono tutti i miei ricordi, i miei affetti, le mie emozioni e i miei sogni. Sembrerà estremamente puerile, ma ogni volta che torno da un viaggio, che duri una settimana o un mese, mi affaccio sull'arno di notte e guardo Ponte Vecchio...
> lì dove da adolescente passavo nottate intere con 4 amici una chitarra a cantare canzoni a volte un po' stonate.
> ...


Otella, come dicevo prima, per me qualunque polemica è chiusa da tempo. Un bacione.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Chen, se 6 in pace e stai bene con te stesso 6 in grado di sentirti a casa anche nella stanza di un motel, altrimenti neanche il posto + bello riesce a farti sentire il suo calore. Sei TU che fai la casa, ovunque tu sia


Vero ma continuo a pensare che ci siano posti che amplificano il tuo benessere, o malessere. Il mare ad esempio mi fa sempre stare bene, a prescindere dal mio stato d'animo.


----------



## Old Confù (28 Novembre 2007)

Io vivo con i miei...e qui mi sento a casa, penso che nonostante la mia ricerca d'indipendenza...non troverò mai un'altro concetto di casa e protezione come questo! forse neanche quando avrò una famiglia mia(anche se spero di sbagliarmi!)


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Io vivo con i miei...e qui mi sento a casa, penso che nonostante la mia ricerca d'indipendenza...non troverò mai un'altro concetto di casa e protezione come questo! forse neanche quando avrò una famiglia mia(anche se spero di sbagliarmi!)


La casa dei propri genitori in effetti dovrebbe rappresentare proprio questo. Sei fortunata!


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero ma continuo a pensare che ci siano posti che amplificano il tuo benessere, o malessere. Il mare ad esempio mi fa sempre stare bene, a prescindere dal mio stato d'animo.


anche io la penso così, se solo penso alle vacanze fatte
viaggiando e vedendo altri posti ci sono quelli in cui ti ci senti ed altri no,
quelli che ti lasciano qualcosa nel cuore di bello di sereno che ti fanno sorridere solo a pensarci...altri no
ci sono posti che ci "confanno" insomma


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ci sono posti che ci "confanno" insomma


Assolutamente d'accordo. E' proprio così anche per me.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (28 Novembre 2007)

Ciao Mk, il tuo thread mi piace tanto.
Io mi sono sempre sentita zingara, non proprio ospite, perchè non riesco a legare il concetto di casa a un edificio, ma a un odore, e sopratutto a ciò che vedo.In particolare mi basta portarmi via qualche mio oggetto e mi sento a casa (per esempio un soprammobile o un pezzo di stoffa da attaccare alle pareti)
Qui in casa dei miei, l'intera casa mi è come estranea tranne la mia stanza.
Mi sento a casa ogni volta che passeggio in un bosco o ogni volta che guardo le mie adorate montagne.
In questo periodo dell'anno mi sento "particolarmente a casa", perchè l'autunno ha tinto di colori strabilianti tutti questi bellissimi alberi e le vigne nei campi, e le montagne sono leggermente più chiare sulla cima, ci sono certi gialli e certi rossi da fare paura, per cui potrei dirti che l'autunno e l'inverno sono la mia casa.
Ma anche il corpo del mio "uomo" e il suo odore sono la mia casa.
Forse se mi chiudessero in una piccola casa di cemento senza vista e senza odori tranne lo smog, non mi sentirei più a casa.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero ma continuo a pensare che ci siano posti che amplificano il tuo benessere, o malessere. Il mare ad esempio mi fa sempre stare bene, a prescindere dal mio stato d'animo.


Sai, quand'ero in Erasmus in Francia ho trascorso 9 mesi in una stanzetta di una decina di mq. Era splendida, era la mia. Lì c'era tutta l'essenza della libertà e del divertimento un po' spaccone dell'Erasmus. Quella è stata la mia tana nei momenti un po' così, quando l'ho vista vuota ho sentito un tuffo al cuore.


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. E' proprio così anche per me.


e non é da dire che in alcuni posti ci sono andata più ben predisposta che altri...
anzi! ci sono luoghi dove sono andata in brutti momenti che mi hanno lasciato il segno, altri dove sono partita con un grande entusiasmo e carica che a malapena ricordo anche se molto belli...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (28 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> anche io la penso così, se solo penso alle vacanze fatte
> viaggiando e vedendo altri posti ci sono quelli in cui ti ci senti ed altri no,
> quelli che ti lasciano qualcosa nel cuore di bello di sereno che ti fanno sorridere solo a pensarci...altri no
> ci sono posti che ci "confanno" insomma


Come sono d'accordo! Io mi sento così quando vado in qualche posto mezzo selvaggio, che sia mare o montagna, anche se a dire la verità preferisco di gran lunga le montagne...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Qui in casa dei miei, l'intera casa mi è come estranea tranne la mia stanza.
> Mi sento a casa ogni volta che passeggio in un bosco o ogni volta che guardo le mie adorate montagne.


Anch'io ho la stessa sensazione a casa dei miei. E la mia stanza è come una scatola dove rinchiudersi. L'immergermi nella natura mi ha sempre rigenerata, magari non adoro così tanto le montagne ma i boschi vanno benissimo... 

ps pure su corpo e odore sono d'accordo...


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Come sono d'accordo! Io mi sento così quando vado in qualche posto mezzo selvaggio, che sia mare o montagna, anche se a dire la verità preferisco di gran lunga le montagne...


io invece mi sento "a casa" nei lontani posti di mare..dove c'é poco niente...
il necessario proprio...ecco lì sono a casa...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io invece mi sento "a casa" nei lontani posti di mare..dove c'é poco niente...
> il necessario proprio...ecco lì sono a casa...


Lontani tipo?

ps deciso la destinazione per il viaggio?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (28 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io invece mi sento "a casa" nei lontani posti di mare..dove c'é poco niente...
> il necessario proprio...ecco lì sono a casa...


Chissà che cosa significa? Esiste una "psicologia della casa"?


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lontani tipo?
> 
> ps deciso la destinazione per il viaggio?


lontani tipo l'ultimo dove sono stata Mauritius due anni fa...
fuori dal mondo, sono stata in paradiso!

per il viaggio non ho ancora deciso niente, mi piacerebbe
andare in Polinesia se non avesse i prezzi esorbitanti...
un altro posto dove vorrei andare é Roatan in Honduras...
caruccio anche lì però...

ho rivalutato Cuba, che ha un'atmosfera magica, forse cambiando
posto (sono stata a Varadero 4 anni fa) il mare é più bello...

altrimenti Maldive..
vi faccio sapere eh!


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Chissà che cosa significa? Esiste una "psicologia della casa"?


sarei curiosa anche io di saperlo...
l'unico psyco (chiatra non cologo) é Chen...magari lui lo sa...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> lontani tipo l'ultimo dove sono stata Mauritius due anni fa...
> fuori dal mondo, sono stata in paradiso!
> 
> per il viaggio non ho ancora deciso niente, mi piacerebbe
> ...


Messico? Ah Cuba ci vorrei andare pure io, non a Varadero che è troppo turistica però...


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Messico? Ah Cuba ci vorrei andare pure io, non a Varadero che è troppo turistica però...


ci sono stati un sacco di miei amici, mio fratello e mio cugino in Messico ma non hanno dato dei buoni reportage...
tu ci sei stata?


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ci sono stati un sacco di miei amici, mio fratello e mio cugino in Messico ma non hanno dato dei buoni reportage...
> tu ci sei stata?


In viaggio di nozze. Lo Yucatan è magico e dicembre/gennaio è il periodo migliore. Non volevo più tornare, avrei lasciato tutto e mi sarei trasferita.
Ma dovevo fare la buona moglie e quindi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Io sono a casa, mi sento a casa.
> qui fra queste quattro mura, e più in generale nella mia città amata e odiata.
> qui ci sono tutti i miei ricordi, i miei affetti, le mie emozioni e i miei sogni. Sembrerà estremamente puerile, ma ogni volta che torno da un viaggio, che duri una settimana o un mese, mi affaccio sull'arno di notte e guardo Ponte Vecchio...
> lì dove da adolescente passavo nottate intere con 4 amici una chitarra a cantare canzoni a volte un po' stonate.
> ...


... sei di Firenze?... hi, hi, hi... ho una proprietà in_ via Cavour_... un palazzo attualmente affittato ad avvocati e società di formazione... hi, hi, hi... chissà quante volte ci siamo incrociati... ci vengo spesso da quelle parti...


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> In viaggio di nozze. Lo Yucatan è magico e dicembre/gennaio è il periodo migliore. Non volevo più tornare, avrei lasciato tutto e mi sarei trasferita.
> Ma dovevo fare la buona moglie e quindi...


mizzica anche te mollarlo in viaggio di nozze per lo Yucatan  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















mi farò una ricerchina...grazie gioia per il suggerimento!


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei di Firenze?... hi, hi, hi... ho una proprietà in_ via Cavour_... un palazzo attualmente affittato ad avvocati e società di formazione... hi, hi, hi... chissà quante volte ci siamo incrociati... ci vengo spesso da quelle parti...


invece di broccolare leggi più indietro che io e Lyllina vogliamo una tua opinione...
caro...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero ma continuo a pensare che ci siano posti che amplificano il tuo benessere, o malessere. Il mare ad esempio mi fa sempre stare bene, a prescindere dal mio stato d'animo.


... non è il mare a farti star bene... è il _*SIGNIFICATO che TU*_ associ al mare... sei dura, eh?... cocciutissima!... ad alcuni, il mare genera angoscia... come mai?... spiegamelo...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mizzica anche te mollarlo in viaggio di nozze per lo Yucatan
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   dai sei anni di convivenza prima! Però l'avessi fatto davvero... vi invitavo a bere una tequila sulla mia spiaggia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps Isla Mujeres davanti a Cancun è bellissima. Cancun fa schifo invece.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non è il mare a farti star bene... è il _*SIGNIFICATO che TU*_ associ al mare... sei dura, eh?... cocciutissima!... ad alcuni, il mare genera angoscia... come mai?... spiegamelo...


Chen io sto FISICAMENTE bene quando sto al mare. Mi angoscia il lago.
Sarà il sale?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Messico? Ah Cuba ci vorrei andare pure io, non a Varadero che è troppo turistica però...


 una persona a me cara mi ha sconsigliato vivamente Varadero, e che se uno vuol vedere la Cuba vera deve andare da un'altra parte...io per ora nei miei sogni, con quello che costa..


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> una persona a me cara mi ha sconsigliato vivamente Varadero, e che se uno vuol vedere la Cuba vera deve andare da un'altra parte...io per ora nei miei sogni, con quello che costa..


Puoi andare a fare una vacanza lavoro, con qualche associazione. Costa meno e ti diverti sicuramente di più.


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> dai sei anni di convivenza prima! Però l'avessi fatto davvero... vi invitavo a bere una tequila sulla mia spiaggia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 GRACIAS!!


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei di Firenze?... hi, hi, hi... ho una proprietà in_ via Cavour_... un palazzo attualmente affittato ad avvocati e società di formazione... hi, hi, hi... chissà quante volte ci siamo incrociati... ci vengo spesso da quelle parti...


ah sì?! ...inquietante  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Sto aprendo i tuoi messaggi in questa discussione, li ho apprezzati e ti ringrazio del contributo.

cmq è probabile, la sera da anni son sempre in quella zona. amo i locali con musica dal vivo, tutti i generi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Chissà che cosa significa? Esiste una "psicologia della casa"?


... certo che esiste... tant'è che "_casa_", esiste _solamente_ in uno spazio psicologico... "_casa_", è una distinzione... un costrutto... non esiste l'"_oggetto_" chiamato "_casa_"... in sé e per sé...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ah sì?! ...inquietante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... vengo spesso in via Ghibellina... sai dov'é?... tu non sai quanto abbiamo dormito vicini, io e tu... hi, hi, hi... se puoi vedere ponte vecchio da casa tua... hi, hi, hi... che divertente questa cosa... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Puoi andare a fare una vacanza lavoro, con qualche associazione. Costa meno e ti diverti sicuramente di più.


Come si fa?
Quando stavo male un'associazione mi aveva proposto di andare in un campo-lavoro in Nicaragua, ma non avevo i nervi abbastanza saldi per poterlo fare e ho rinunciato. Si trattava di stare sei mesi con gente che moriva di fame. Se esistesse qualcosa di simile per Cuba partirei immediatamente.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certo che esiste... tant'è che "_casa_", esiste _solamente_ in uno spazio psicologico... "_casa_", è una distinzione... un costrutto... non esiste l'"_oggetto_" chiamato "_casa_"... in sé e per sé...


 
Cosa significa quando una persona stando al mare prova angoscia?


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Come si fa?
> Quando stavo male un'associazione mi aveva proposto di andare in un campo-lavoro in Nicaragua, ma non avevo i nervi abbastanza saldi per poterlo fare e ho rinunciato. Si trattava di stare sei mesi con gente che moriva di fame. Se esistesse qualcosa di simile per Cuba partirei immediatamente.


Ah il Nicaragua... ai tempi della rivoluzione sandinista era uno dei miei sogni. Ovviamente mai trovato il coraggio, uffa! Prova a fare una ricerca con google, tipo associazione Italia-Cuba.


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... vengo spesso in via Ghibellina... sai dov'é?... tu non sai quanto abbiamo dormito vicini, io e tu... hi, hi, hi... se puoi vedere ponte vecchio da casa tua... hi, hi, hi... che divertente questa cosa... hi, hi, hi...


 
no no no Chen, non è il film giusto quello che stai guardando. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io da casa mia non vedo ponte vecchio, ci vado quando torno dai viaggi: in macchina in motorino o in bicicletta.
Quanto a Via Ghibellina... la conosco sì. in una delle piccolissime traverse che si affacciano in via Ghibellina c'è un miniclub dove suonano dal vivo molto carino, ma ho rinunciato ad andarci: poco spazio vitale e troppi americani. adoro parlare inglese ma son piccina e mi pestano tanto sono scalmanati.
Poi vabbè lì in zona c'è Santa Croce, per me una piazza densa di ricordi. c'è metà della mia vita in Santa Croce 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque non abbiamo dormito vicini. hihihihihi


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah il Nicaragua... ai tempi della rivoluzione sandinista era uno dei miei sogni. Ovviamente mai trovato il coraggio, uffa! Prova a fare una ricerca con google, tipo associazione Italia-Cuba.


Ah, onnipotente google! Ottimo consiglio, grazie


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Cosa significa quando una persona stando al mare prova angoscia?


non sa nuotare...troppo grassa per il costume da bagno...allegica al sale...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che non sa nuotare...troppo grassa per il costume da bagno...allegica al sale...




































   kattivissimo oggi...


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> kattivissimo oggi...


...ma se sono un dolcino


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Cosa significa quando una persona stando al mare prova angoscia?


... vedi, noi associamo alle cose _insignificanti_ che stanno là fuori, un nostro _significato personale_ che attiva ricordi, sensazioni, emozioni... è il conferire tale significato che rende quella cosa significativa... è la nostra esperienza che ci permette di costruire quei signifcati... la lettura complessiva del nostro sistema di costrutti, ci dice perché proviamo quel che proviamo... perché sentiamo quel che sentiamo... in ogni caso, sono i significati a governare le nostre azioni...


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Cosa significa quando una persona stando al mare prova angoscia?


 
la risposta che mi viene in mente è di una banalità unica. ma la scrivo ugualmente va...

il mare è assenza di confini.
per questo il mare mi ha sempre dato emozioni fortissime. io amavo andare in barca con amici dei miei genitori. Mi mettevo davanti, prendevo in faccia tutto il sole e il mare che potevo, e cantavo sottovoce sognando in silenzio. stavo per ore senza rivolgere la parola a nessuno.
Però capisco che l'assenza di confini, è in un certo senso, assenza di certezze, assenza di protezione. il mare è profondo, sterminato, nasconde creature minuscole ed enormi mammiferi. è un mondo a sè, e può far paura, come tutto ciò che è diverso e non si conosce.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, noi associamo alle cose _insignificanti_ che stanno là fuori, un nostro _significato personale_ che attiva ricordi, sensazioni, emozioni... è il conferire tale significato che rende quella cosa significativa... è la nostra esperienza che ci permette di costruire quei signifcati... la lettura complessiva del nostro sistema di costrutti, ci dice perché proviamo quel che proviamo... perché sentiamo quel che sentiamo... in ogni caso, sono i significati a governare le nostre azioni...


Ve beh allora vuol dire che io costruisco i significati "sentendo", visto che è il fisico che migliora...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> no no no Chen, non è il film giusto quello che stai guardando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... vieni a trovarmi, dai! ti dico quando vengo giù, in via Ghibellina... a dicembre ci vengo di sicuro... a verificare come usano i soldi della mia famiglia... hi, hi, hi... vediamoci dai... hai capito dove vado, vero?... acqua in bocca, eh?... è della mia famiglia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> la risposta che mi viene in mente è di una banalità unica. ma la scrivo ugualmente va...
> 
> il mare è assenza di confini.
> per questo il mare mi ha sempre dato emozioni fortissime. io amavo andare in barca con amici dei miei genitori. Mi mettevo davanti, prendevo in faccia tutto il sole e il mare che potevo, e cantavo sottovoce sognando in silenzio. stavo per ore senza rivolgere la parola a nessuno.
> Però capisco che l'assenza di confini, è in un certo senso, assenza di certezze, assenza di protezione. il mare è profondo, sterminato, nasconde creature minuscole ed enormi mammiferi. è un mondo a sè, e può far paura, come tutto ciò che è diverso e non si conosce.


... vedi?... i significati sono sempre molto personali... e sono dentro di te... non fuori...


----------



## JDM (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> la risposta che mi viene in mente è di una banalità unica. ma la scrivo ugualmente va...
> 
> *il mare è assenza di confini.*
> per questo il mare mi ha sempre dato emozioni fortissime. io amavo andare in barca con amici dei miei genitori. Mi mettevo davanti, prendevo in faccia tutto il sole e il mare che potevo, e cantavo sottovoce sognando in silenzio. stavo per ore senza rivolgere la parola a nessuno.
> Però capisco che l'assenza di confini, è in un certo senso, assenza di certezze, assenza di protezione. il mare è profondo, sterminato, nasconde creature minuscole ed enormi mammiferi. *è un mondo a sè, e può far paura, come tutto ciò che è diverso e non si conosce*.


L'assenza di confini può anche attrarre.... L'ignoto, il mondo a sè... può determinare curiosità, voglia di provarci, di vedere. E' tutto relativo...

Io amo il mare di notte. Immersione notturne, in apnea, fino all'alba, con solo una piccolissima torcia, per vedere un cerchio di luce davanti a me. Intorno la pece più nera. Ed ogni tanto nel cerchio di luce appare un fantasma..... Lento, lieve... E poi schizza via, impaurito....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non sa nuotare...troppo grassa per il costume da bagno...allegica al sale...
















   ci hai preso in pieno, è il ritratto sputato di mia madre!


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ve beh allora vuol dire che io costruisco i significati "sentendo", visto che è il fisico che migliora...


... il corpo rappresenta molti dei nostri significati più importanti e vitali...  in-_carnati_... infatti, per esempio, quando siamo delusi da qualcuno, abbiamo forti e vigorose reazioni somatiche... colpiti nuclearmente... al centro...


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> L'assenza di confini può anche attrarre.... L'ignoto, il mondo a sè... può determinare curiosità, voglia di provarci, di vedere. E' tutto relativo...
> 
> Io amo il mare di notte. Immersione notturne, in apnea, fino all'alba, con solo una piccolissima torcia, per vedere un cerchio di luce davanti a me. Intorno la pece più nera. *Ed ogni tanto nel cerchio di luce appare un fantasma..... Lento, lieve... E poi schizza via, impaurito....*


*quella é aerofagia notturna...sono bolle Jdm...*










scusate, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   era troppo poetico non ho potuto farne a meno, mi stava marcendo un dente!!


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi?... i significati sono sempre molto personali... e sono dentro di te... non fuori...


 
Chen.. oggi ho provato a toglierti dalla lista ignorati ma...

il mio pc si rifiuta 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















giuro! non sto scherzando.
è che clicco sul pulsante per salvare le nuove impostazioni e non funziona. 
ah misteri della tecnologia!

cmq no, non ho capito dove vai, via Ghibellina è lunghissima, non so dove la famiglia Chen abbia interessi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> L'assenza di confini può anche attrarre.... L'ignoto, il mondo a sè... può determinare curiosità, voglia di provarci, di vedere. E' tutto relativo...
> 
> Io amo il mare di notte. Immersione notturne, in apnea, fino all'alba, con solo una piccolissima torcia, per vedere un cerchio di luce davanti a me. Intorno la pece più nera. Ed ogni tanto nel cerchio di luce appare un fantasma..... Lento, lieve... E poi schizza via, impaurito....


... Jim, smettila con l'LSD... rischi di morire in un alberghetto parigino... immerso nella vasca da bagno... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il corpo rappresenta molti dei nostri significati più importanti e vitali...  in-_carnati_... infatti, per esempio, quando siamo delusi da qualcuno, abbiamo forti e vigorose reazioni somatiche... colpiti nuclearmente... al centro...


Verissimo. Il corpo sente quello che la mente non vuole o non può sentire.
Bello.


----------



## JDM (28 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *quella é aerofagia notturna...sono bolle Jdm...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me la spieghi ? Le bolle sarebbero le creature che si materializzano davanti alla torcia... ?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Chen.. oggi ho provato a toglierti dalla lista ignorati ma...
> 
> il mio pc si rifiuta
> 
> ...


... te lo scrivo in privato...


----------



## JDM (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Jim, smettila con l'LSD... rischi di morire in un alberghetto parigino... immerso nella vasca da bagno... hi, hi, hi...


Preferisco immerso nel mare di notte.... E' più in linea con quello che sono.... he he he....


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Me la spieghi ? Le bolle sarebbero le creature che si materializzano davanti alla torcia... ?




























zi........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  i fantasmi lenti e lievi...
dai che stò scherzando, non essere acido


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... te lo scrivo in privato...


 
Aspetta Chen.. finchè il mio pc non collabora e non ti toglie dalla lista ignorati non puoi scrivermi in privato perchè non lo leggo.
riprovo..


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ci hai preso in pieno, è il ritratto sputato di mia madre!


----------



## JDM (28 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> zi........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vuoi scherzare ? Non hai letto quello che ha scritto Chen ?.... l'LSD è un derivato dell'acido lisergico... Qualche effetto lo lascia....
Ma certamente non l'aerofagia !!!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Vuoi scherzare ? Non hai letto quello che ha scritto Chen ?.... l'LSD è un derivato dell'acido lisergico... Qualche effetto lo lascia....


----------



## JDM (28 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>








   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:





   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:





   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so.
> ...che poi, in realtà, non mi è antipatico nessuno del forum. Anzi. Qualche volta mi posso incazzare, ma poi riguardando, mi trovo ridicolo.
> Certo, ci sono alcuni nick che preferisco ad altri...ma in ogni caso, siamo tutti sulla stessa barca.


ah si?allora siamo ancora amici?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ah si?allora siamo ancora amici?


... no... vattene... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ah si?allora siamo ancora amici?


Ovviamente si, dere


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no... vattene... hi, hi, hi...


cattivone...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cattivone...


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovviamente si, dere


cucciolo...non avrai potuto avercela con te a lungo..


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

io sto morendo dal ridere 

	
	
		
		
	


	









perchè il mio pc si rifiuta di togliere chensamurai dalla lista ignorati?!



















ho anche provato a metterlo nella lista amici per vedere se mi dava l'opzione per toglierlo dalla lista ignorati.
il risultato ora è che chen è in tutti e due e non si toglie 

	
	
		
		
	


	













oioioiiii moiooooo!


----------



## Old sfigatta (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> io sto morendo dal ridere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuté é che non l'hai cagato per così tanto tempo che ora neanche con la purga...
(scusa il francesismo eh!)


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> io sto morendo dal ridere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... il tuo pc ce l'ha, forse, con Chen?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cattivone...


raramente...sono quasi sempre buonissimo...


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tuo pc ce l'ha, forse, con Chen?... hi, hi, hi...


 
ce l'ho fatta  

	
	
		
		
	


	












il mio pc volave che mettessi qualcuno al posto di chen. ho messo un tizio che ha messo un solo messaggio un anno fa.. speriamo che non si rifaccia vivo o devo ricambiare. bah.. non lo capisco.
comunque ora puoi mandarmi l'mp
e..ah chen.. non tornare a fare l'antipatico perchè mi fa fatica rifare tutto da capo eh!


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Nuté é che non l'hai cagato per così tanto tempo che ora neanche con la purga...
> (scusa il francesismo eh!)


... e pensa che siamo vicini di casa... hi, hi, hi... lei gira dalle parti di Ponte Vecchio... io in via Ghibellina e in via Cavour... roba da non credere... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ce l'ho fatta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ti ho appena inviato un messaggio... ovviamente, massima discrezione, eh?... io mi fido...


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> raramente...sono quasi sempre buonissimo...


ne sono convinto!


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ne sono convinto!


 
io no!
eccheccavolo non è che posso fare tutto oggi eh! sennò che è sta rivoluzione  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps=Dereeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bella lei!! hai visto bella questa discussione?! bacio!


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ho appena inviato un messaggio... ovviamente, massima discrezione, eh?... io mi fido...


massima discrezione. garantito.


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> io no!
> eccheccavolo non è che posso fare tutto oggi eh! sennò che è sta rivoluzione
> 
> 
> ...


non ancora tutto purtroppo ma leggerò!!mi sembra un evento!


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *cucciolo*...non avrai potuto avercela con te a lungo..


 Nemmeno io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ora qualcuno finirà in coma glicemico


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nemmeno io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


siamo fatti per stare vicini vicini!!


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> io no!
> *eccheccavolo non è che posso fare tutto oggi eh! sennò che è sta rivoluzione*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non ancora tutto purtroppo ma leggerò!!mi sembra un evento!


è un evento


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> siamo fatti per stare vicini vicini!!


certa-mente


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


ti viene da ridere?!
guarda che è anche colpa tua 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















stasera passeggiando per il centro ogni losco figuro mi sembrerà chensamurai 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















oddio moio


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certa-mente


giurami che non lo dirai mai a nessuno!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Novembre 2007)

Dove mi sento a casa... Vediamo....
In giro per le strade della mia città, a scuola, in qualsiasi biblioteca...


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

PAX


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> giurami che non lo dirai mai a nessuno!!!


giurin giuretto! A nessun-o


----------



## Nobody (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ti viene da ridere?!
> guarda che è anche colpa tua
> 
> 
> ...


Calerà su di te senza preavviso


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certa-mente


Non lo dire piu' "certa-mente" con questo tono  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che mi ricordo sempre di quelli di Cinico TV:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiPp9UPfvs0&feature=related


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Calerà su di te senza preavviso*


ma se è alto quanto dice di essere alto io conto che non mi veda.
mi spaccerò per un chiwawa.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Calerà su di te senza preavviso


... come un _calcio circolare_ ben assestato... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ma se è alto quanto dice di essere alto io conto che non mi veda.
> mi spaccerò per un chiwawa.




























   poi ci racconti tutto eh, esatta-mente


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ma se è alto quanto dice di essere alto io conto che non mi veda.
> mi spaccerò per un chiwawa.


... quanto sei alta?...


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quanto sei alta?...


1,55


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> 1,55


... come sei fatta?


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come sei fatta?


 
ho i canini lunghi, manto mediterraneo, e ringhio.


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> poi ci racconti tutto eh, esatta-mente


certa-mente.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> certa-mente.


nessun segreto...


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> *certa-mente.*


Otella, tu provochi 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiPp9UPfvs0&feature=related


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ho i canini lunghi, manto mediterraneo, e ringhio.


... come ti ho già detto in privato, non esco con donne conosciute nei forum... nemmeno per "_spassarsela un poco_"... sono una persona seria... smettila di importunarmi, dai...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come ti ho già detto in privato, non esco con donne conosciute nei forum... nemmeno per "_spassarsela un poco_"... sono una persona seria... smettila di importunarmi, dai...


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come ti ho già detto in privato, non esco con donne conosciute nei forum... nemmeno per "_spassarsela un poco_"... sono una persona seria... smettila di importunarmi, dai...


dannazione...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e io che speravo in una notte di fuoco 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















ma vaia vaia venvia unn'andavia!


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> dannazione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ma te lo immagini?... io, 1.98 per 107 chili e tu, 1.55 per, che so, 50 chili... con dei manubri nelle tasche... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma te lo immagini?... io, 1.98 per 107 chili e tu, 1.55 per, che so, 50 chili... con dei manubri nelle tasche... hi, hi, hi...
























   beh quello oversize sei tu...


----------



## JDM (28 Novembre 2007)

Un alano che si scarrozza un chiwawa.... Me piacerebbe vederla stà cosa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Ma và ciàpp i ratt....
Oppure...come diceva il mio amico Stermi: "... ma vè kazz l' rizz cù kùl..."


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh quello oversize sei tu...


... puttana eva... hai ragione... pensa che a sedici anni ero già alto 1.90... sembravo un alieno... facevo già impazzire le ventenni... alcune, approfittarono di me!... hi, hi, hi... un giorno, una di quelle disgraziate, mi portò a fare un giretto sulla sua auto... lei aveva 25 anni... quel giorno, ho visto cose che hanno segnato per sempre la mia vita... hi, hi, hi... mi ci sono volute svariate settimane per ritornare in me... quella disgraziata...


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma te lo immagini?... io, 1.98 per 107 chili e tu, 1.55 per, che so, 50 chili... con dei manubri nelle tasche... hi, hi, hi...


 

no no..certe cose è meglio non immaginarle 

	
	
		
		
	


	













però anche tu eh.. che uomo impossibile. in privato mi hai detto che hai fatto di tutto per avermi, che aspettavi solo il primo treno in partenza per venire qui da me, e ora ti rimangi tutto solo per una questione di.. numeri?!









 non si fa eh

basta, stasera vado lì in via ghibellina e dico due paroline a chi dico io. tzè


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> .. mi ci sono volute svariate settimane per ritornare in me... quella disgraziata...    [/SIZE]








































   queste donne cattive, povero piccolo Chen...


----------



## JDM (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> no no..certe cose è meglio non immaginarle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Otella.... Chen sta solo accertandosi della compatibilità interspecifica.... E' nell'interesse di entrambi.

Chen, me paghi un brodetto ?


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... puttana eva... hai ragione... pensa che a sedici anni ero già alto 1.90... sembravo un alieno... facevo già impazzire le ventenni... alcune, approfittarono di me!... hi, hi, hi... un giorno, una di quelle disgraziate, mi portò a fare un giretto sulla sua auto... lei aveva 25 anni... quel giorno, ho visto cose che hanno segnato per sempre la mia vita... hi, hi, hi... mi ci sono volute svariate settimane per ritornare in me... quella disgraziata...


 
eeeeeeee! anche meno
te la suoni te la canti e te la stoni.
mai sentito parlare della legge della L?!

no. aspetta. come non detto.. prima che i commenti diventino illeggibili


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> no no..certe cose è meglio non immaginarle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... perché hai rivelato tutto?... sono già sul treno... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Otella.... Chen sta solo accertandosi della compatibilità interspecifica.... E' nell'interesse di entrambi.
> 
> Chen, me paghi un brodetto ?


 
a-ha.. sì sì la compatibilità intepr interspsp.. insomma sì sì come no.
maremma gente  non ho voglia di andare a lavorà.. che si fa?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> eeeeeeee! anche meno
> te la suoni te la canti e te la stoni.
> mai sentito parlare della legge della L?!
> 
> no. aspetta. come non detto.. prima che i commenti diventino illeggibili


... la legge della L è senz'altro vera... io sono l'eccezione che la conferma... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché hai rivelato tutto?... sono già sul treno... hi, hi, hi...


 
ho rivelato tutto perchè temevo non venissi. cattivone.
ora che so che sei sul treno vado a cospargermi di profumo e a mettermi un vestitino minimalista.
a dopo....


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Otella.... Chen sta solo accertandosi della compatibilità interspecifica.... E' nell'interesse di entrambi.
> 
> Chen, me paghi un brodetto ?


... _brodetto_... per un attimo ho letto _bordello_... hi, hi, hi... Jim, ti ho detto di smetterla con le canne...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ho rivelato tutto perchè temevo non venissi. cattivone.
> ora che so che sei sul treno vado a cospargermi di profumo e a mettermi un vestitino minimalista.
> a dopo....


... ti farò un bel pigiamino di _ptialina_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ho rivelato tutto perchè temevo non venissi. cattivone.
> ora che so che sei sul treno vado a cospargermi di profumo e a mettermi un vestitino minimalista.
> a dopo....


Che carini che siete.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Beh mentre voi chiacchierate, io esco, caffè con amico...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bacioni!!!!!


----------



## JDM (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti farò un bel pigiamino di _ptialina_... hi, hi, hi...


La ptialina.... Otella.... a sera sarà predigerita.....

Chen-nibal the Can-nibal


























Chen, ce u' tìn nù pòk d' fùm... ?


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti farò un bel pigiamino di _ptialina_... hi, hi, hi...


 










  beeeelllo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









va bene.. ma quando arriviamo proprio lì ..lì lì...e trovi la kindersorpresa.. non dirlo a nessuno che sono uomo e che in realtà mi chiamo Arnaldo.


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> La ptialina.... Otella.... a sera sarà predigerita.....
> 
> Chen-nibal the Can-nibal
> 
> ...


 
sono altamnte indigesta. ma a lui non dirlo


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che carini che siete....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ora devo uscire anch'io... vado in palestra... sono già stanco ancora prima d'iniziare... se vado avanti così... presto non resterà né Chen né il Samurai... hi, hi, hi... c'è qualcuno qui che pratica sport ad un certo livello e che ha esperienza di esercizi isometrici e pliometrici?... fatemi sapere... vorrei scambiare qualche opinione in merito... continuo a crescere muscolarmente... oramai sembro un dinosauro... ho i muscoli che sembrano esplodere... cazzo, sono convinto che siano gli esercizi isometrici a indurre tutto questo... e, ovviamente, i tempi ridotti di recupero che mi fa fare il mio trainer... tra l'altro, tutto questo anabolismo, mi crea una stanchezza cronica insopportabile... e non faccio di certo uso di anabolizzanti... eppure, da un po' di tempo, continuo a metter su muscoli che non servono ad un beato cazzo... e il mio allenatore dice che è fisiologico... fisiologico un cazzo... per me, sono i suoi programmi del cavolo... per ora non ho perso velocità ma la mia paura è ritrovarmi gonfio come un pallone e molto meno veloce... e la velocità, è tutto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> La ptialina.... Otella.... a sera sarà predigerita.....
> 
> Chen-nibal the Can-nibal
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... avevo proprio in mente una bella Otella alla griglia... hi, hi, hi... Jim! ti ho detto di smetterla... finirai al Père Lachaise!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old fay (28 Novembre 2007)

*x coloro che mi hanno risposto*

Ho capito Chen, e allora dove me ne devo andare....????? Evitiamo parolacce please...!!! Hai detto giusto, il rancore è dentro me ma è soprattutto verso mio marito. Allora? 
Mi sento a casa, si, e certo venderla sarebbe un'idea ma oggi non potrei mai fare una casa come questa che ho.....


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> beeeelllo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... una volta sono stato avvicinato in maniera molto decisa da un omosessuale... mi ha detto: "_dove vai bel vichingo_"... e mi ha toccato... capisci?... _mi ha toccato_... non permetto mai a nessuno di toccarmi se non lo voglio... sono venuti in quattro a tenermi fermo... volevo trucidarlo... farlo a pezzi... piegarlo in due... hi, hi, hi... poi mi sono pentito della scenataccia... piangeva... poverino...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ho capito Chen, e allora dove me ne devo andare....????? Evitiamo parolacce please...!!! Hai detto giusto, il rancore è dentro me ma è soprattutto verso mio marito. Allora?
> Mi sento a casa, si, e certo venderla sarebbe un'idea ma oggi non potrei mai fare una casa come questa che ho.....


... svuota la _roba vecchia_ che hai dentro... non odiare... non covare la rabbia... liberati dal rancore... e vivi... ama anche il tuo nemico e chi ti ha fatto del male... questa è la via...


----------



## Old fay (28 Novembre 2007)

Lo tollero il nemico oramai...lo tollero e per liberarmi del rancore devo eliminarne la radice.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> la risposta che mi viene in mente è di una banalità unica. ma la scrivo ugualmente va...
> 
> *il mare è assenza di confini.*
> per questo il mare mi ha sempre dato emozioni fortissime. io amavo andare in barca con amici dei miei genitori. Mi mettevo davanti, prendevo in faccia tutto il sole e il mare che potevo, e cantavo sottovoce sognando in silenzio. stavo per ore senza rivolgere la parola a nessuno.
> Però capisco che l'assenza di confini, è in un certo senso, assenza di certezze, assenza di protezione. il mare è profondo, sterminato, nasconde creature minuscole ed enormi mammiferi. è un mondo a sè, e può far paura, come tutto ciò che è diverso e non si conosce.


Sicura? Io ho sempre provato quel che dici,ma mi dava una più forte consapevolezza...
Poi non è da trascurare l'effetto dello iodio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2007)

*casa*

Io mi sento a casa ovunque, ma principalmente mi sento a casa a Milano ...l'ho già detto più volte...amo la mia città è bellissima ne adoro i colori e le luci e ogni angolo è pieno di momenti di vita...


----------



## Old casa71 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... una volta sono stato avvicinato in maniera molto decisa da un omosessuale... mi ha detto: "_dove vai bel vichingo_"... e mi ha toccato... capisci?... _mi ha toccato_... non permetto mai a nessuno di toccarmi se non lo voglio... sono venuti in quattro a tenermi fermo... volevo trucidarlo... farlo a pezzi... piegarlo in due... hi, hi, hi... poi mi sono pentito della scenataccia... piangeva... poverino...


Ma come sei esagerato chen, fa' paura il diverso eh??? Piu' ti leggo e piu' ho delle conferme su una mia teoria.........






Anzi visto che fai arti marziali, sai che ti consiglio fatti un po' di yoga solar o thai chi, non alleni i muscoli ma il pensiero.......


----------



## Old casa71 (28 Novembre 2007)

Non potevo non intervenire sull'argomento. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho capito cosa dici Mk2.
Io saro' sincera non mi sono mai sentita a casa in una casa, dopo Milano ci siamo trasferiti in un'altra regione, altra città altri modi di vita. Dalla nebbia al sole, cielo azzurrino e pulito.
Qui ho cambiato tante casa con la mamma, e quando ho comprato la mia prima casa ne ero innamorata  a tal punto che quando potevo scappavo per andarci. I primi tempi dopo sposata stavo male e mi sentivo fuori luogo a casa di mia madre, per mesi non sono entrata nella mia camera che mia madre mi chiedeva di "alleggerire". Nella mia mi sentivo benissimo, l'amavo così tanto che mi ero anche comprata un cartello messicano MI CASA ES TU CASA. Poi l'ho levato non volevo qualcuno di cattive intenzione lo interpretasse a maniera sua. Poi ho cominciato ad odiarla, e dopo varie pressioni abbiamo cambiato casa. Quella attuale l'ho praticamente ristrutturata io, l'ho fatta come la volevo, ho fatto il direttore dei lavori, il direttore del personale e il coordinatore del magazzino merci. Sai che c'è io mi sento a casa quando sono li' da sola con la mia bimba, la musica soft, le luci soffuse e le candele accese,e noi che giochiamo insieme e lui che ci guarda dal divano. Tra poco sarà il nostro primo natale.
Morale ho elaborato questa teoria io mi sento a casa con le persone che amo, nella mia intimità che pero' lascio aperta a tutti. Non mi importa quanti, l'ultima volta saremmo stati forse in trenta. 
La mia idea di casa è questa, dove vado io e loro è la mia casa (sperando lontando da vicini rompic.......)
Bacio


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... una volta sono stato avvicinato in maniera molto decisa da un omosessuale... mi ha detto: "_dove vai bel vichingo_"... e mi ha toccato... capisci?... _mi ha toccato_... non permetto mai a nessuno di toccarmi se non lo voglio... sono venuti in quattro a tenermi fermo... volevo trucidarlo... farlo a pezzi... piegarlo in due... hi, hi, hi... poi mi sono pentito della scenataccia... piangeva... poverino...


nessuno deve mettere le mani addosso all'altro mai, se non c'è consenso, ma non mi piace quel che leggo qui chen.
gli "hihihi.." in questo contesto, la violenza della tua reazione e l'orgoglio che trasuda.. insomma non mi piace. sono cose che non mi piacciono come la tua assoluta mancanza (in apparenza su questo forum) di umiltà.
lo scrivo non per far polemica, ma per correttezza, ti ho detto che lo avrei fatto. questo post mi ha infastidita.


----------



## Old Addos (28 Novembre 2007)

*Cose di casa*

Mi sento a casa quando ho i miei figli attorno ;

da ragazzo , molto meno , tanto che durante la naja , rientrato in caserma da una licenza , misi piede in camerata e pensai - senza averlo razionalmente voluto - " Rieccomi a casa ".


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Novembre 2007)

Io adoro viaggiare...e mi sento bene ovunque vada......ma ancora meglio quando poi alla fine di un viaggio torno in Italia....e penso che abbiamo davvero tutto il desiderabile....anche gli aspetti negativi


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2007)

Ricordo un posacenere di quelli con su scritti un motto che stava a casa di mio nonno:

La mia casa 
è aperta
al sole
agli amici
agli ospiti

c'era tanto in quelle poche parole!


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma come sei esagerato chen, fa' paura il diverso eh??? Piu' ti leggo e piu' ho delle conferme su una mia teoria.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... amica mia... se tu sapessi... vedi, in realtà, la MIA è la vera libertà di pensiero e d'azione... non la tua... TU sei rimasta colpita dal fatto che io abbia parlato di un omosessuale... potrei farti altri esempi con persone eterosessuali... anche con donne... sì, una volta, un _cesso_ di donna, una di quelle che solo per il fatto di esser molto bella, pensava di potersi permettere tutto, mi ha toccato i capelli (ho una bella criniera bionda con codino _cinese_... hi, hi, hi)... se non me la tiravano via dalle mani, l'avrei trasformata in un sacco da allenamento... quella stronza... vedi, io applico le MIE leggi a tutti: donne, uomini, eterosessuali, omosessuali, bianchi, neri e rossi... a nessuno è permesso invadere la mia sfera privatissima senza il mio consenso... capisci?... il TUO pensiero, invece, segue processi obbligati... leggi "omosessuale" e in te scattano meccanismi obbligati... pre-giudizi... anticipazioni banali... stantie... in me, invece, no... scattano altre cose... che valgono per chiunque... scatta il fatto che voglio ed esigo rispetto... per la mia privacy fisica...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

Certa-mente

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiPp9UPfvs0&feature=related


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> nessuno deve mettere le mani addosso all'altro mai, se non c'è consenso, ma non mi piace quel che leggo qui chen.
> gli "hihihi.." in questo contesto, la violenza della tua reazione e l'orgoglio che trasuda.. insomma non mi piace. sono cose che non mi piacciono come la tua assoluta mancanza (in apparenza su questo forum) di umiltà.
> lo scrivo non per far polemica, ma per correttezza, ti ho detto che lo avrei fatto. questo post mi ha infastidita.


... hi, hi, hi... di quale contesto parli?... anche tu ipnotizzata dalla parola "omosessuale"? se avessi scritto "bestione di 150 chili per 2.10 d'altezza", sarebbe cambiato qualcosa?... per te, penso di sì... per me, no... avrei preso a calci in culo pure lui... vedi, la vera violenza, il vero pre-giudizio è trattare diversamente un omosessuale da una qualsiasi altra persona... io ho alcuni punti fermi, uno di questi è che non voglio essere toccato da altre persone senza il mio consenso... me l'hanno insegnato fin da piccolo: mai consentire l'invasione del proprio spazio fisico privatissimo ad estranei... pensa che oggi, gli psicologi dell'età evolutiva, stanno insistendo circa la necessità di insegnare ai bambini la gestione della propria corporeità, insistendo sul fatto che bisogna insegnare loro che il contatto fisico ha un profondo significato... in altre culture, ad esempio quella cinese, è così... io ho vissuto i primi anni della mia vita ad Hong Kong e questo modo di intendere lo spazio fisico l'ho interiorizzato profondamente... la cultura occidentale, invece, è una cultura che sopprime il rispetto per i corpi... è fondamentalmente pornografica... sopprime la privacy, esponendo pubblicamente ogni cosa... al tocco delle mani o a quello degli occhi... tutti toccano tutto... dove vogliono... gli adolescenti toccano le tette delle compagne di classe... gli adulti toccano i bambini arrivando a scambiarli per oggetti sessuali... i modelli presentati sono modelli che veicolano il non rispetto del corpo altrui... questa, è una delle fonti della violenza... per gli orientali il corpo è SACRO... è un TEMPIO... impariamo da loro... impariamo il rispetto... anche quello dei corpi, oltre a quello delle idee...


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Trappola sin troppo evidente, Chen.  E poi sarei io il cattivone, eh?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ricordo un posacenere di quelli con su scritti un motto che stava a casa di mio nonno:
> 
> La mia casa
> è aperta
> ...


sicuro fosse un posacenere?
ricordo la stessa frase scritta sopra una casetta a forma di fungo, di quelle in ceramica che si appendono ai muri. era appesa a casa di mia nonna.


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... di quale contesto parli?... anche tu ipnotizzata dalla parola "omosessuale"? se avessi scritto "bestione di 150 chili per 2.10 d'altezza", sarebbe cambiato qualcosa?... per te, penso di sì... per me, no... avrei preso a calci in culo pure lui... vedi, *la vera violenza, il vero pre-giudizio è trattare diversamente un omosessuale da una qualsiasi altra persona*... io ho alcuni punti fermi, uno di questi è che non voglio essere toccato da altre persone senza il mio consenso... me l'hanno insegnato fin da piccolo: mai consentire l'invasione del proprio spazio fisico privatissimo ad estranei... pensa che oggi, gli psicologi dell'età evolutiva, stanno insistendo circa la necessità di insegnare ai bambini la gestione della propria corporeità, insistendo sul fatto che bisogna insegnare loro che il contatto fisico ha un profondo significato... in altre culture, ad esempio quella cinese, è così... io ho vissuto i primi anni della mia vita ad Hong Kong e questo modo di intendere lo spazio fisico l'ho interiorizzato profondamente... la cultura occidentale, invece, è una cultura che sopprime il rispetto per i corpi... è fondamentalmente pornografica... sopprime la privacy, esponendo pubblicamente ogni cosa... al tocco delle mani o a quello degli occhi... tutti toccano tutto... dove vogliono... gli adolescenti toccano le tette delle compagne di classe... gli adulti toccano i bambini arrivando a scambiarli per oggetti sessuali... i modelli presentati sono modelli che veicolano il non rispetto del corpo altrui... questa, è una delle fonti della violenza... per gli orientali il corpo è SACRO... è un TEMPIO... impariamo da loro... impariamo il rispetto... anche quello dei corpi, oltre a quello delle idee...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Trappola sin troppo evidente, Chen. E poi sarei io il cattivone, eh?


... MM, senti, hai mai misurato il tuo QI?... hai mai avuto questa curiosità?... te lo chiedo da psicologo... hai mai provato una WAIS?...


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... MM, senti, hai mai misurato il tuo QI?... hai mai avuto questa curiosità?... te lo chiedo da psicologo... hai mai provato una WAIS?...


Non so cosa sia una Wais, Chen. Per quel che riguarda il QI, no. Non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno, so già di essere stupidamente geniale


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non so cosa sia una Wais, Chen. Per quel che riguarda il QI, no. Non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno, so già di essere *stupidamente geniale*


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


>


Per lo stupido o per il genio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Vabbè, non importa, lo gradiscono entrambi


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per lo stupido o per il genio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E me lo chiedi pure?


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> E me lo chiedi pure?


Ho capito, era per lo stupido


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho capito, era per lo stupido


Sei crudele!


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi sento a casa ovunque, ma principalmente mi sento a casa a Milano ...l'ho già detto più volte...amo la mia città è bellissima ne adoro i colori e le luci e ogni angolo è pieno di momenti di vita...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ... ma come fai? Io la trovo divorante questa città; è vero che ci sono un sacco di stimoli ma dopo un po' bisogna andarsene via e respirare aria pulita.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La mia casa
> è aperta
> al sole
> agli amici
> agli ospiti


aggiungerei, all'amore e alla luce ... Ciao Fedi!


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei crudele!


Non è vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ieri Chen che mi da del cattivone, oggi tu, crudele...sono un dolcetto!


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non so cosa sia una Wais, Chen. Per quel che riguarda il QI, no. Non ne ho mai sentito il bisogno, so già di essere stupidamente geniale


... la WAIS è una scala standardizzata per la misura del QI... che tu abbia del genio... non ci sono dubbi... in giusta dose con la stupidità... come tutti i geni... il genio, quando non è stimolato, si dimostra profondamente stupido... d'altra parte, a questioni stupide si risponde _a tono_... o no?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Certa-mente
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiPp9UPfvs0&feature=related


... ciao _nonnetta_, come stai?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao _nonnetta_, *come stai?*... hi, hi, hi...



Meglio di te ci-trullo.


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la WAIS è una scala standardizzata per la misura del QI... che tu abbia del genio... non ci sono dubbi... in giusta dose con la stupidità... come tutti i geni... *il genio, quando non è stimolato, si dimostra profondamente stupido*... d'altra parte, a questioni stupide si risponde _a tono_... o no?... hi, hi, hi...


Bella questa! Una giustificazione perfetta per la mia stupidità


----------



## Old casa71 (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... amica mia... se tu sapessi... vedi, in realtà, la MIA è la vera libertà di pensiero e d'azione... non la tua... TU sei rimasta colpita dal fatto che io abbia parlato di un omosessuale... potrei farti altri esempi con persone eterosessuali... anche con donne... sì, una volta, un _cesso_ di donna, una di quelle che solo per il fatto di esser molto bella, pensava di potersi permettere tutto, mi ha toccato i capelli (ho una bella criniera bionda con codino _cinese_... hi, hi, hi)... se non me la tiravano via dalle mani, l'avrei trasformata in un sacco da allenamento... quella stronza... vedi, io applico le MIE leggi a tutti: donne, uomini, eterosessuali, omosessuali, bianchi, neri e rossi... a nessuno è permesso invadere la mia sfera privatissima senza il mio consenso... capisci?... il TUO pensiero, invece, segue processi obbligati... leggi "omosessuale" e in te scattano meccanismi obbligati... pre-giudizi... anticipazioni banali... stantie... in me, invece, no... scattano altre cose... che valgono per chiunque... scatta il fatto che voglio ed esigo rispetto... per la mia privacy fisica...


 
Ahia ahia ..... Chen come il solito hai la presunzione di SAPERE  quello che passa nella testa degli altri! Io non pensavo questo e non mi riferivo a questo tesoro! A pro grazie per l'amica mia......
Ma figurati se io mi limito all'omosessuale........... 
A pro io di avance da donne ne ho ricevute e non piu' di una e a dirti la verità mi han fatto solo piacere anche se non le ho accettate, sai com'è preferico il classico uomo, e se possibile mediterraneo......


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Meglio di te ci-trullo.


... ieri sera ho corso i 100 metri in 11.77... tu, ce la fai con la tua corrozzina?... hi, hi, hi... non credo...


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> A pro io di avance da donne ne ho ricevute e non piu' di una e a dirti la verità mi han fatto solo piacere anche se non le ho accettate, sai com'è preferico il classico uomo, e se possibile mediterraneo......




























   pure io...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ahia ahia ..... Chen come il solito hai la presunzione di SAPERE quello che passa nella testa degli altri! Io non pensavo questo e non mi riferivo a questo tesoro! A pro grazie per l'amica mia......
> Ma figurati se io mi limito all'omosessuale...........
> A pro io di avance da donne ne ho ricevute e non piu' di una e a dirti la verità mi han fatto solo piacere anche se non le ho accettate, sai com'è preferico il classico uomo, e se possibile mediterraneo......


... che risposta è mai questa?... boh... potevi spiegar-_ti_, o no?... hi, hi, hi... TU hai scritto "fa paura il *diverso*"... NON IO... compresa l'antifona?...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *... ieri sera ho corso i 100 metri in 11.77...* tu, ce la fai con la tua corrozzina?... hi, hi, hi... non credo...


Fai bene ad allenarti ... non si sa mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sei proprio un ci-trullo


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fai bene ad allenarti ... non si sa mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... senti, mangi ancora con i tuoi denti (quelli che ti restano... ovvia-_mente_...) o t'hanno messo la PEG?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, mangi ancora con i tuoi denti (quelli che ti restano... ovvia-_mente_...) o t'hanno messo la PEG?... hi, hi, hi...


Ti piacerebbe provare i miei denti eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Missione fallita sul nascere  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Resti un ci-trullo


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe provare i miei denti eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... provare la tua _dentiera_... vorrai dire... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... provare la tua _dentiera_... vorrai dire... hi, hi, hi...



CI-TRULLO


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

*ChenChen*

PS: Hai dimentidato l'occhio di cristallo e la gamba di legno























   ChenChen CI-TRULLO


----------



## Old casa71 (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che risposta è mai questa?... boh... potevi spiegar-_ti_, o no?... hi, hi, hi... TU hai scritto "fa paura il *diverso*"... NON IO... compresa l'antifona?...


Spiazzato eh? Si sa' le parole non sono il mio forte. Mi ha colpito non tanto l'omosessuale ma piu' il fatto cito "non permetto mai a nessuno di toccarmi". Il diverso, non perchè comunemente etichettato, ma diverso perchè diverso da te, che non rientra nei tuoi canoni, nei tuoi metri e nelle tue misure. Il contatto visivo, sonoro e fisico pertanto non ammissibili, per me è un segnale di disagio nella realtà. Pensa gli animali per conoscersi si annusano..... Tu ti sei fermato al contatto visivo, li hai etichettati omosessuale, donnaccia ....... ed era già scattato l'allarme.  Ma mi riferisco anche al tuo post della donna bella attraente e colta, tu ti fermi prima, non usi l'istinto usi solo l'impatto visivo e non vai oltre, sembra una cosa troppo superficiale per te.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> non usi l'istinto usi solo l'impatto visivo e non vai oltre, sembra una cosa troppo superficiale per te.


... interessante,


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> CI-TRULLO


... eppure... eppure esiste la _gerontofilia_... un disturbo psicosessuale che spinge giovani virgulti a _trombarsi _le vecchie delle case di riposo... hi, hi, hi... poi esistono i _necrofili_... questi, s'aggirano presso le _camere mortuarie_ delle case di riposo e degli ospedali... anche dalle parti dei cimiteri... si _trombano_ le morte... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... eppure... eppure esiste la _gerontofilia_... un disturbo psicosessuale che spinge giovani virgulti a _trombarsi _le vecchie delle case di riposo... hi, hi, hi... poi esistono i _necrofili_... questi, s'aggirano presso le _camere mortuarie_ delle case di riposo e degli ospedali... anche dalle parti dei cimiteri... si _trombano_ le morte... hi, hi, hi...


Tutto nella mente malata umana e' sempre esististo, nulla e' nuovo 


Resta il fatto che sei un CI-TRULLO  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  un CI-TRULLO da forum.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Spiazzato eh? Si sa' le parole non sono il mio forte. Mi ha colpito non tanto l'omosessuale ma piu' il fatto cito "non permetto mai a nessuno di toccarmi". Il diverso, non perchè comunemente etichettato, ma diverso perchè diverso da te, che non rientra nei tuoi canoni, nei tuoi metri e nelle tue misure. Il contatto visivo, sonoro e fisico pertanto non ammissibili, per me è un segnale di disagio nella realtà. Pensa gli animali per conoscersi si annusano..... Tu ti sei fermato al contatto visivo, li hai etichettati omosessuale, donnaccia ....... ed era già scattato l'allarme. Ma mi riferisco anche al tuo post della donna bella attraente e colta, tu ti fermi prima, non usi l'istinto usi solo l'impatto visivo e non vai oltre, sembra una cosa troppo superficiale per te.


... ma che cavolo stai blaterando?... hi, hi, hi... tutti sono diversi da me... solo io sono uguale solamente a me stesso... per il resto, spari delle cazzate micidiali... che significa "canale visivo"... intendi il "vedere"?... ma io, ragazza mia, non "vedo"... io "guardo"... ovvero, scorgo significati... azioni... le azioni, concretizzano le anticipazioni... è nell'azione che l'essere si mostra allo "sguardo", non alla "vista"... comprendi?... azione è anche il parlare... l'esprimere... permettersi di toccare il corpo di un estraneo, tradisce l'idea che ciò sia impunemente permesso... che sia possibile toccare senza chiederne l'autorizzazione... è un DISPORRE a proprio piacimento della corporeità dell'altro... un'azione del genere, è sanzionata in tutta la cultura orientale... vai in cina e prova a toccare una persona... e non mi pare che si possa dire che quelle popolazioni siano costituite da "_disagiati_"... hi, hi, hi... il problema è che qui, in occidente, praticare il PUDORE, il RISPETTO per l'intimità altrui, è fuori moda... e tu ne sei l'esempio... qui, mostrare culi e tette al vento è la quotidianità... tanto, si può TOCCARE tutto... si può GUARDARE ogni cosa... quel toccare impunemente è azione parallela al vouayerismo... è pornografia... a te piace... a me NO...

... altamente significativo, poi, l'esempio che porti riguardo al fatto che gli animali si annusino... il culo... poi, magari, fanno anche la pipì contro un albero... fanno anche la cacca per strada... perfettamente adeguato per loro e per te... io, invece, appartengo ad un'altra specie... quella umana... non migliore o peggiore... semplicemente diversa... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Spiazzato eh? Si sa' le parole non sono il mio forte. Mi ha colpito non tanto l'omosessuale ma piu' il fatto cito "non permetto mai a nessuno di toccarmi". Il diverso, non perchè comunemente etichettato, ma diverso perchè diverso da te, che non rientra nei tuoi canoni, nei tuoi metri e nelle tue misure. Il contatto visivo, sonoro e fisico pertanto non ammissibili, per me è un segnale di disagio nella realtà. *Pensa gli animali per conoscersi si annusano*..... Tu ti sei fermato al contatto visivo, li hai etichettati omosessuale, donnaccia ....... ed era già scattato l'allarme. Ma mi riferisco anche al tuo post della donna bella attraente e colta, tu ti fermi prima, non usi l'istinto usi solo l'impatto visivo e non vai oltre, sembra una cosa troppo superficiale per te.


E' verissimo, però prima si scambiano dei segnali di richiesta-consenso. Prescindendo dalle reazioni più o meno esagerate, se uno sconosciuto senza alcun approccio ti tocca improvvisamente per strada, tu come reagisci? Non provi quantomeno disagio?


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tutto nella mente malata umana e' sempre esististo, nulla e' nuovo
> 
> 
> Resta il fatto che sei un CI-TRULLO
> ...


... no, no, aspetta, aspetta, ci sono anche delle novità... esiste una forma _parafilica_ che riguarda la geriatria... si tratta di una forma di _coprofilia_ legata alluso dei pannoloni... hi, hi, hi... la vecchia, dopo averla fatta nel pannolone, sente l'impulso irresistibile di giocare con la cacca, come se fosse della _cera pongo_... hi, hi, hi... crea delle opere artistiche... ad esempio, che so, riproduzioni delle _Monna Lisa_... opere architettoniche di notevole valore artistico... il Taji Mahal... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, aspetta, aspetta, ci sono anche delle novità... esiste una forma _parafilica_ che riguarda la geriatria... si tratta di una forma di _coprofilia_ legata alluso dei pannoloni... hi, hi, hi... la vecchia, dopo averla fatta nel pannolone, sente l'impulso irresistibile di *giocare con la cacca*, come se fosse della _cera pongo_... hi, hi, hi... crea delle opere artistiche... ad esempio, che so, riproduzioni delle _Monna Lisa_... opere architettoniche di notevole valore artistico... il Taji Mahal... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


Gia' fatto quando avevo 1anno ... ora mi ri-trovo a giocare con te ... e' grave ChenChen


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' verissimo, però prima si scambiano dei segnali di richiesta-consenso. Prescindendo dalle reazioni più o meno esagerate, se uno sconosciuto senza alcun approccio ti tocca improvvisamente per strada, tu come reagisci? Non provi quantomeno disagio?


... infatti, tutta l'etologia insegna il signifcato dei comportamenti animali... e a quello bisogna guardare... e i significati sono _intra_-specie... e se l'essere umano è _microsmatico_ (olfatto atrofizzato...)... lo è perché, filogeneticamente, ha fatto proprie altre modalità di comunicazione...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gia' fatto quando avevo 1anno ... ora mi ri-trovo a giocare con te ... e' grave ChenChen


... no, no, aspetta, aspetta... la sai la storia?... invecchiando, si ritorna bambini... però, ora, alle vecchie _coprofile_, si mette una tutina che impedisce la possibilità d'infilarsi la mano nel pannolone... hai presente, vero?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma che cavolo stai blaterando?... hi, hi, hi... tutti sono diversi da me... solo io sono uguale solamente a me stesso... per il resto, spari delle cazzate micidiali... che significa "canale visivo"... intendo il "vedere"?... ma io, ragazza mia, non "vedo"... io "guardo"... ovvero, scorgo significati... azioni... le azioni, concretizzano le anticipazioni... è nell'azione che l'essere si mostra allo "sguardo", non alla "vista"... comprendi?... azione è anche il parlare... l'esprimere... permettersi di toccare il corpo di un estraneo, tradisce l'idea che ciò sia impunemente permesso... che sia possibile toccare senza chiederne l'autorizzazione... è un DISPORRE a proprio piacimento della corporeità dell'altro... un'azione del genere, è sanzionata in tutta la cultura orientale... vai in cina e prova a toccare una persona... e non mi pare che si possa dire che quelle popolazioni siano costituite da "_disagiati_"... hi, hi, hi... il problema è che qui, in occidente, praticare il PUDORE, il RISPETTO per l'intimità altrui, è fuori moda... e tu ne sei l'esempio... qui, mostrare culi e tette al vento è la quotidianità... tanto, si può TOCCARE tutto... si può GUARDARE ogni cosa... quel toccare impunemente è azione parallela al vouayerismo... è pornografia... a te piace... a me NO...
> 
> ... altamente significativo, poi, l'esempio che porti riguardo al fatto che gli animali si annusino... il culo... poi, magari, fanno anche la pipì contro un albero... fanno anche la cacca per strada... perfettamente adeguato per loro e per te... io, invece, appartengo ad un'altra specie... quella umana... non migliore o peggiore... semplicemente diversa... hi, hi, hi...


Allora tu mi vuoi provocare, ma non so' se ho voglia di stare al tuo gioco. 
Tu caro mio ti nascondi dietro a tanti bei paroloni, sai fare solo quello. Tu non guardi, tu non vedi, tu pensi di elaborare gli altri sulla base di quante teorie che ti sei fatto tue, tu vivi negli scritti e poco nella realtà.
Giusto per la cornaca mi hai mai vista?????? Tette e culi?????? Forse lei hai viste in tv, magari sui canali satellitali che ti guardi da solo la notte, la mia sfera intima la faccio vedere a chi voglio io e aggiungo che comunque una scollaturra estiva non ti etichetta a FACILONA E TEGAME! Vedi che poi interpreti benissimo il prossimo giusto ieri litigavo con un amico, io detesto la pornografia e non vedo cosa ci si possa trovare di buono in due corpi nudi che recitano una parte.
Sul fatto che il popolo cinese non sia disagiato, beh su questo ci sarebbe da discuterne e molto credimi.
Poi non per ultimo aggiungo ma tu hai mai annusato una persona???? Lo sai che lo fai e non te ne rendi conto??? Ti sei mai chiesto come mai una persona al primo impatto non ti piace, ti da' fastidio oppure ti attrae in maniera folle. E' l'odore caro Chen, non annusiamo il culo come i cani ma l'odore che emaniamo lo sentiamo, aggiungo a volte anche troppo!!!!!!!!  
E poi ti spiego una cosa che ho imparato: noi siamo ANIMALI, ci vogliamo elevare di gradino, ma siamo quello e niente di piu' e come tali agiamo sempre e comunque.


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, aspetta, aspetta... la sai la storia?... invecchiando, si ritorna bambini... però, ora, alle vecchie _coprofile_, si mette una tutina che impedisce la possibilità d'infilarsi la mano nel pannolone... hai presente, vero?... hi, hi, hi...



CERTA-MENTE CHENCHEN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiPp9UPfvs0&feature=related




ps per quanto tempo vuoi andare avanti cosi ChenChen? ... guarda che stai facendo in modo impeccabile, la parte del Gran Ci-Trullo-Samurai ... lo dico per te ... a me non mi frega


----------



## Old casa71 (29 Novembre 2007)

*Olfatto*

Ma io dico ne ho sentite tante ma qualla di avere l'olfatto atrofizzato geneticamente mi è nuova. Ma dove le trovi ste cose Chen su discovery channel ?????
Io non ce l'ho atrofizzato e voi altri???????????
Guarda se c'è una cosa che sento e sento bene è l'odore delle persone, e non credo di essere l'unica. Aggiungo senza neanche strusciarmi sul prossimo.
Per quanto riguarda quanto detto da multimodi si se uno mi tocca mentre passo per la strada mi puo' infastidire ma non da avere una reazione così eclatante. Ma in discoteca o nella confusione di un supermercato nel periodo di natale non vi è mai capitato il contato fisco accidentale, qualcuno per questo ha fatto una strage?????? 
Ci andrebbe aperto un post su questo argomento.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Allora tu mi vuoi provocare, ma non so' se ho voglia di stare al tuo gioco.
> Tu caro mio ti nascondi dietro a tanti bei paroloni, sai fare solo quello. Tu non guardi, tu non vedi, tu pensi di elaborare gli altri sulla base di quante teorie che ti sei fatto tue, tu vivi negli scritti e poco nella realtà.
> Giusto per la cornaca mi hai mai vista?????? Tette e culi?????? Forse lei hai viste in tv, magari sui canali satellitali che ti guardi da solo la notte, *la mia sfera intima la faccio vedere a chi voglio io* e aggiungo che comunque una scollaturra estiva non ti etichetta a FACILONA E TEGAME! Vedi che poi interpreti benissimo il prossimo giusto ieri litigavo con un amico, io detesto la pornografia e non vedo cosa ci si possa trovare di buono in due corpi nudi che recitano una parte.
> *Sul fatto che il popolo cinese non sia disagiato*, beh su questo ci sarebbe da discuterne e molto credimi.
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... mai vista una tal fila di cazzate infilate una dietro l'altra... hi, hi, hi... o madonna mia... hi, hi, hi... la tua sfera intima TU la fai vedere a chi vuoi... invece, se IO mi faccio toccare solo da chi voglio, divento un "disagiato"... assieme a qualche altro miliardo di cinesi... hi, hi, hi... l'uomo sente l'odore... hi, hi, hi... una persona ci piace o meno perché sentiamo l'odore... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti... 

*"Microsmatico* - Animale con apparato dell'olfatto _scarsamente sviluppato_. _L'uomo è un animale microsmatico"._ (Glossario neuroanatomia, Università di Roma)​ 
... noi siamo _UOMINI_... _profondamente diversi_ da tutti gli altri animali della terra... costruiamo storia, cultura e significati... nasciamo assolutamente incompleti e finiamo i nostri giorni sempre incompiuti... un cane, nel corso della sua vita, arriva a fare tutto quello che un cane può fare... la pipì, la cacca, riprodursi, scodinzolare, riportare la palla, rosicchiare l'osso... l'uomo no... per l'uomo rimane sempre qualcosa d'altro da fare... l'uomo può essere sempre qualcosa di più e di diverso... quando inchiodi l'uomo alla sua animalità dimostri di non conoscere un cazzo né di etologia, né di sociologia, né, infine, di psicologia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> CERTA-MENTE CHENCHEN
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiPp9UPfvs0&feature=related
> 
> ...


... provo sempre un gran piacere a divertirmi con le_ vecchie_... ricordo una _vecchia_ pubblicità progresso che diceva: "adotta una _vecchia_"... e io ti ho adottata... _nonnetta mia_... hi, hi, hi... almeno ti distolgo dal giocare con la cacca... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma io dico ne ho sentite tante ma qualla di avere l'olfatto atrofizzato geneticamente mi è nuova. Ma dove le trovi ste cose Chen su discovery channel ?????
> Io non ce l'ho atrofizzato e voi altri???????????
> Guarda se c'è una cosa che sento e sento bene è l'odore delle persone, e non credo di essere l'unica. Aggiungo senza neanche strusciarmi sul prossimo.
> Per quanto riguarda quanto detto da multimodi *si se uno mi tocca mentre passo per la strada mi puo' infastidire ma non da avere una reazione così eclatante*. Ma in discoteca o nella confusione di un supermercato nel periodo di natale non vi è mai capitato il contato fisco accidentale, qualcuno per questo ha fatto una strage??????
> Ci andrebbe aperto un post su questo argomento.


Infatti, nella premessa, dicevo: prescindendo dalle reazioni più o meno esagerate. Mi può? Dai, ovvio che ti infastidisce, togli quel "mi può"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Evito come la peste i supermercati affollati...non farei una strage, ma certi comportamenti mi porterebbero ad animati confronti.


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... provo sempre un gran piacere a divertirmi con le_ vecchie_... ricordo una _vecchia_ pubblicità progresso che diceva: "adotta una _vecchia_"... e io ti ho adottata... _nonnetta mia_... hi, hi, hi... almeno ti distolgo dal *giocare con la cacca...* hi, hi, hi...



Ti ripeto, l'ho gia' fatta l'esperienza di giocare con la cacca ... ora sto giocando con TE e ti chiedo (mister Sotutto): Sono grave?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E' grave?!


























OPS Ci-Trullo-Samurai


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti ripeto, l'ho gia' fatta l'esperienza di giocare con la cacca ... ora sto giocando con TE e ti chiedo (mister Sotutto): Sono grave?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... senti, tra l'alzheimer e la sordità senile, cerca di capire quando ti rispondo... ti ho detto che è tutto normale... ti ho adottata... e sto cercando di distrarti... altrimenti ti metti le manine là sotto... e ricominci a costrire la Torre Eiffel... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, tra l'alzheimer e la sordità senile, cerca di capire quando ti rispondo... ti ho detto che è tutto normale... ti ho adottata... e sto cercando di distrarti... altrimenti ti metti le manine là sotto... e ricominci a costrire la Torre Eiffel... hi, hi, hi...



Ed io Ti ripeto, l'ho gia' fatta l'esperienza di giocare con la cacca ... ora sto giocando con TE e ti chiedo (mister Sotutto): Sono grave?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E' grave?!


























OPS Ci-Trullo-Samurai  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Perche' non rispondi alla mia domanda ... devo dire che oltre ad essere Ci-Trullo-Samurai, sei anche scortese.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ed io Ti ripeto, l'ho gia' fatta l'esperienza di giocare con la cacca ... ora sto giocando con TE e ti chiedo (mister Sotutto): Sono grave?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ti ho detto che non sei grave!... sei solo _gerontica_... non è mica una malattia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... mai vista una tal fila di cazzate infilate una dietro l'altra... hi, hi, hi... o madonna mia... hi, hi, hi... la tua sfera intima TU la fai vedere a chi vuoi... invece, se IO mi faccio toccare solo da chi voglio, divento un "disagiato"... assieme a qualche altro miliardo di cinesi... hi, hi, hi... l'uomo sente l'odore... hi, hi, hi... una persona ci piace o meno perché sentiamo l'odore... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti...
> 
> *"Microsmatico* - Animale con apparato dell'olfatto _scarsamente sviluppato_. _L'uomo è un animale microsmatico"._ (Glossario neuroanatomia, Università di Roma)​
> ... noi siamo _UOMINI_... _profondamente diversi_ da tutti gli altri animali della terra... costruiamo storia, cultura e significati... nasciamo assolutamente incompleti e finiamo i nostri giorni sempre incompiuti... un cane, nel corso della sua vita, arriva a fare tutto quello che un cane può fare... la pipì, la cacca, riprodursi, scodinzolare, riportare la palla, rosicchiare l'osso... l'uomo no... per l'uomo rimane sempre qualcosa d'altro da fare... l'uomo può essere sempre qualcosa di più e di diverso... quando inchiodi l'uomo alla sua animalità dimostri di non conoscere un cazzo né di etologia, né di sociologia, né, infine, di psicologia...


Allora rispondo a questa e poi basta Chen perchè è una lotta contro un muro di gomma.
IO SPARO CAZZATE per usare i tuoi termini ma vedi sono idee mie, giuste o sbagliate ma sono mie,  le tue mio caro non sono tue ma sono solo la citazione di quello che hai letto e studiato. Il tuo disagio profondo sta in questo, tu vivi nei libri e nella teoria ma poco nella vita reale. Uno colto ed intellegente come te come puo' sempre approcciarsi in questo modo infantile (tanto per citare ...hihihihi.....pannoloni, vecchietti, dentiere ...... )

E poi aggiungo ammazza quanto siamo evoluti!!!!!! Non vedo una grande differenza fra un uomo ed una formica. Nasciamo e passiamo la vita a studiare, lavorare, costruire, distruggere, riprodursi, e poi come tutti muoriamo concimando la terra. Non è una visione molto filosofica ma è la triste realtà.
Aldila' di tanta conoscenza ci vedi tanta differenza fra te e una formica chen???????? Pensaci quando vai a lavorare nella tua scatola di macchina ingorgato nel traffico, con il tuo vestitino rigorosamente perfetto, con la tua borsettina e ti infilerai nel tuo assurdo ufficio a produrre!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ho detto che non sei grave!... sei solo _gerontica_... non è mica una malattia... hi, hi, hi...


Mister Ci-Trullo-Samurai-ih-ih-ih ma hai letto bene? ... dalla cacca sono passata a giocare con te, Perche'? E' grave?? Cosa vuol significare cio'???


OK ho capito ... ti sei rimbambinato  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   non fai per me ... sei poco sveglio ... Alzheimer precoce e sordita' congenita ... ti mollo.


E allora vai:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy2vJHYwg5U














   ciao Ci-Trullo-Samu-Rai Rai Rai di tutto di piu'.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ma io dico ne ho sentite tante ma qualla di avere l'olfatto atrofizzato geneticamente mi è nuova. Ma dove le trovi ste cose Chen su discovery channel ?????
> Io non ce l'ho atrofizzato e voi altri???????????
> Guarda se c'è una cosa che sento e sento bene è l'odore delle persone, e non credo di essere l'unica. Aggiungo senza neanche strusciarmi sul prossimo.
> Per quanto riguarda quanto detto da multimodi si se uno mi tocca mentre passo per la strada mi puo' infastidire ma non da avere una reazione così eclatante. Ma in discoteca o nella confusione di un supermercato nel periodo di natale non vi è mai capitato il contato fisco accidentale, qualcuno per questo ha fatto una strage??????
> Ci andrebbe aperto un post su questo argomento.


... hi, hi, hi... la trovi su qualsisi libercolo di neurologia... ma dai, parla di ciò che conosci... inoltre, mi chiedo se stai recitando la parte di quella che non capisce o se non capisci davvero... un conto è che qualcuno ti tocchi inavvertitamente... sul tram... in discoteca... altra cosa è il toccarti intenzionalmente... insomma, ci arrivi o no?... in un supermercato se qualcuno mi urta non mi arrabbio di certo... ma se qualcuno intenzionalmente si permette di mettermi le mani addosso, come se potesse disporre della mia fisicità a proprio piacimento... allora m'icazzo... eccome se m'incazzo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mister Ci-Trullo-Samurai-ih-ih-ih ma hai letto bene? ... dalla cacca sono passata a giocare con te, Perche'? E' grave?? Cosa vuol significare cio'???
> 
> 
> OK ho capito ... ti sei rimbambinato
> ...


... ti ho detto che non è grave!... o madonna, datele un farmaco _nootropo_... hi, hi, hi... ti tengo occupata... ti distraggo dalle tue _pulsioni geriatriche_... ti impedisco di infilare le manine là sotto... ti tengo sveglia... ti mantengo continente... ti faccio divertire e così, non ti fai la pipì addosso... mantieni il _pannolone asciutto_... capito?...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti ho detto che non è grave!... o madonna, datele un farmaco _nootropo_... hi, hi, hi... ti tengo occupata... ti distraggo dalle tue _pulsioni geriatriche_... ti impedisco di infilare le manine là sotto... ti tengo sveglia... ti mantengo continente... ti faccio divertire e così, non ti fai la pipì addosso... mantieni il _pannolone asciutto_... capito?...


Mi arrendo, sei un caso disperato, senza speranza alcuna ...


CiaoCiao Ci-Trullo-Samu-rai rai rai ...


Elargisci le Tue "NOZIONI" ad altri ... sei una Offesa alla Cultura.

Con questo ho detto tutto e chiudo.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' verissimo, però prima si scambiano dei segnali di richiesta-consenso. Prescindendo dalle reazioni più o meno esagerate, se uno sconosciuto senza alcun approccio ti tocca improvvisamente per strada, tu come reagisci? Non provi quantomeno disagio?


vero. il mio cagnotto di casa, quando è arrivata quella cosa nera che devasta casa, lo ha castigato ancora prima di annusarlo. poi sono passati alla fase ti annuso. cioè, il mio cane ha annusato l'intruso, mentre l'intruso sapeva di invadere lo spazio dell'altro e lo lasciava fare. poi, dopo altri tot giorni, si è abituato alla sua presenza.
adesso sono amiconi.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... provo sempre un gran piacere a divertirmi con le_ vecchie_... ricordo una _vecchia_ pubblicità progresso che diceva: "adotta una _vecchia_"... e io ti ho adottata... _nonnetta mia_... hi, hi, hi... almeno ti distolgo dal giocare con la cacca... hi, hi, hi...


Cen, siamo noi che abbiamo adottato te...
sei tanto grande nella storia, ma poi hai bisogno tu di frequentare noi, gente inferiore, mica noi te...
sei un cretino senza ritorno.


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, siamo noi che abbiamo adottato te...
> sei tanto grande nella storia, ma poi hai bisogno tu di frequentare noi, gente inferiore, mica noi te...
> sei un cretino senza ritorno.


... brutte vecchie decrepite!... siete un insulto all'estetica... cosi de-cadenti... io voglio le giovincielle... belle, fresche, sode... voi siete delle mozzarelle scadute... della ricotta avariata... via!... fuori dai piedi!... largo alle ventenni... hi, hi, hi... brutte streghe ingrigite dal culo basso... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi arrendo, sei un caso disperato, senza speranza alcuna ...
> 
> 
> CiaoCiao Ci-Trullo-Samu-rai rai rai ...
> ...


... ho vinto... _vittoria_!... ammazza la _vecchia_... col flit!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho vinto... _vittoria_!... ammazza la _vecchia_... col flit!... hi, hi, hi...


... e smettila di fare il moccioso continuamente  ... sei noioso.


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho vinto... _vittoria_!... ammazza la _vecchia_... col flit!... hi, hi, hi...


Ma era Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e smettila di fare il moccioso continuamente ... sei noioso.


 
... _PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS_.... ci vuole dell'altro Flit... non è mica morta... la vecchia, ha la pellaccia come il cuio... dura... _PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS_... hi, hi, hi... speriamo che basti... hi, hi, hi... dovrò mica usare il napalm... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma era Roger Rabbit?


... hi, hi, hi... Multimodi... sto spargendo Flit "_ammazza vecchia_" per tutto il forum... hi, hi, hi... PSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSS... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS_.... ci vuole dell'altro Flit... non è mica morta... la vecchia, ha la pellaccia come il cuio... dura... _PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS_... hi, hi, hi... speriamo che basti... hi, hi, hi... dovrò mica usare il napalm... hi, hi, hi...



Cambia copione, annoi.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... brutte vecchie decrepite!... siete un insulto all'estetica... cosi de-cadenti... io voglio le giovincielle... belle, fresche, sode... voi siete delle mozzarelle scadute... della ricotta avariata... via!... fuori dai piedi!... largo alle ventenni... hi, hi, hi... brutte streghe ingrigite dal culo basso... hi, hi, hi...
























e certo, perché uno super figo, con la fila fuori dalla porta, si sveglia la mattina e si inventa che per fare del bene all'umanità è cosa buona scrivere quattro stronzate su tradimento, alle carampane in attesa del suo messaggio..
ah Cen: ma chi te se incula?


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e certo, perché uno super figo, con la fila fuori dalla porta, si sveglia la mattina e si inventa che per fare del bene all'umanità è cosa buona scrivere quattro stronzate su tradimento, alle carampane in attesa del suo messaggio..
> ah Cen: ma chi te se incula?


... ma perché è così facile farvi incazzare?... mi piace un mondo stuzzicarvi... però lo faccio benevolmente... senza cattiveria... sia chiaro...


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... Multimodi... sto spargendo Flit "_ammazza vecchia_" per tutto il forum... hi, hi, hi... PSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSS... hi, hi, hi...


Sei folle, Chen


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma perché è così facile *farvi incazzare?... mi piace un mondo stuzzicarvi... *però lo faccio benevolmente... senza cattiveria... sia chiaro...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


>


... sei furiosa, eh?... hi, hi, hi... guarda che l'abbiamo capito tutti che sei incazzata acida come uno yogurt andato a male... hi, hi, hi... te l'ho detto: il passare del tempo va bene solo per il formaggio e per il vino... e tu, non sei un formaggio... e nemmeno un vino... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


>


...PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... speriamo che sia sufficiente... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei furiosa, eh?... hi, hi, hi... guarda che l'abbiamo capito tutti che sei incazzata acida come uno yogurt andato a male... hi, hi, hi... te l'ho detto: il passare del tempo va bene solo per il formaggio e per il vino... *e tu, non sei un formaggio... e nemmeno un vino... hi, hi, hi...*


Hai detto bene Ci-trullo-Samua-Rai-Rai-Rai di tutto di piu'


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai detto bene Ci-trullo-Samua-Rai-Rai-Rai di tutto di piu'


... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... ho svuotato la bomboletta... madonnina mia... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... HI, HI, HI...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai detto bene Ci-trullo-Samua-Rai-Rai-Rai di tutto di piu'


... Per chi non ha a cuore la terza età, ecco un tiro a segno in cui bisogna colpire al volo dei teneri e canuti vecchietti... c'è anche _Mrs.Thompson_... è Marì travestita... hi, hi, hi...

http://www.mondownload.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=632&Itemid=204


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Io sono a casa, mi sento a casa.
> qui fra queste quattro mura, e più in generale nella mia città amata e odiata.
> qui ci sono tutti i miei ricordi, i miei affetti, le mie emozioni e i miei sogni. Sembrerà estremamente puerile, ma ogni volta che torno da un viaggio, che duri una settimana o un mese, mi affaccio sull'arno di notte e guardo Ponte Vecchio...
> lì dove da adolescente passavo nottate intere con 4 amici una chitarra a cantare canzoni a volte un po' stonate.
> ...


Troppo presto parlasti ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Troppo presto parlasti ...


... tu hai qualche problema serio... credimi... guarda che io e Marì siamo molto amici... amici che, ogni tanto, si prendono un po' per i fondelli... ma _AMICI_... chiaro?...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma perché è così facile farvi incazzare?... mi piace un mondo stuzzicarvi... però lo faccio benevolmente... senza cattiveria... sia chiaro...


sparati! anzi, dimmi dove, che ti dò una mano.


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sparati! anzi, dimmi dove, che ti dò una mano.


Con l'avatar che ti ritrovi, non avrai difficoltà


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu hai qualche problema serio... credimi... guarda che io e Marì siamo molto amici... amici che, ogni tanto, si prendono un po' per i fondelli... ma _AMICI_... chiaro?...


ah. adesso che lo so mi sa che vado a piedi fino a santiago de compostela...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Con l'avatar che ti ritrovi, non avrai difficoltà


stavo giusto pensando di cambiarlo con uno di tex willer. 'spetta.
fai meno il fine, Mm, almeno quendo serve... tanto ti si capisce uguale.
solo che sai..


----------



## Old chensamurai (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sparati! anzi, dimmi dove, che ti dò una mano.


... fatti sotto con quel cappello del cavolo... ti spiano con la mitragliatrice...


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> stavo giusto pensando di cambiarlo con uno di tex willer. 'spetta.
> *fai meno il fine, Mm, almeno quendo serve*... tanto ti si capisce uguale.
> *solo che sai*..


Anche lui spara bene.
Chiarifica, se ti va...preferisco sempre la chiarezza.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... fatti sotto con quel cappello del cavolo... ti spiano con la mitragliatrice...
























ma dai... siamo nel far west e mi parli di mauser?
ti sfido a qualcosa tipo l'o.k. corral, mica roba da sventagliate di mitra..


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche lui spara bene.
> Chiarifica, se ti va...preferisco sempre la chiarezza.


chiarifico subito: non capisco se sei così saggio da lasciarci parlare parlare parlare parlare, tanto sai che poi... o se sei un attimo paraculo. tutto qua.


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> chiarifico subito: non capisco se sei così saggio da lasciarci parlare parlare parlare parlare,* tanto sai che poi*... o se sei un attimo paraculo. tutto qua.


Tanto sai che poi, che? Se questa è chiarezza, quando sei vaga sarai peggio della nebbia in val padana  

	
	
		
		
	


	




....a cosa ti riferisci?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tanto sai che poi, che? Se questa è chiarezza, quando sei vaga sarai peggio della nebbia in val padana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh madonna... sei peggio che andare a pagare le tasse...
sei paraculo quando lasci passare le stronzate di Cen.
ma poi senti.. per amore della pace, facciamo che tu sei lungimirante e io fulminata, dai...


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh madonna... *sei peggio che andare a pagare le tasse*...
> sei paraculo quando lasci passare le stronzate di Cen.
> ma poi senti.. per amore della pace, facciamo che tu sei lungimirante e io fulminata, dai...








v...edi che sono tardo a capire? Devi scusarmi ed aver pazienza, non sono geniale come tanti qui sopra. Basta che non mi filmi per poi mettermi  su youtube.
Pure tu ti ci metti? Echeduepalle...te lo dico in un orecchio....le lascio passare a chen perchè sono il suo galoppino leccaculo...ecco, contenta? 
Cazzo mi frega di essere lungimirante...per amor della pace, evita di dirmi queste cazzate, dai. Mi frega di parlare con la gente.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> v...edi che sono tardo a capire? Devi scusarmi ed aver pazienza, non sono geniale come tanti qui sopra. Basta che non mi filmi per poi mettermi su youtube.
> Pure tu ti ci metti? Echeduepalle...te lo dico in un orecchio....le lascio passare a chen perchè sono il suo galoppino leccaculo...ecco, contenta?
> Cazzo mi frega di essere lungimirante...per amor della pace, evita di dirmi queste cazzate, dai. Mi frega di parlare con la gente.


l'importante è saperlo.
giusto ieri mi chiedevo cosa ne è stato di J ax...
e di tutta la rabbia buona e vera che aveva dentro... poi ho pensato: la vita ci cambia...


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'importante è saperlo.
> giusto ieri mi chiedevo cosa ne è stato di J ax...
> e di tutta la rabbia buona e vera che aveva dentro... poi ho pensato: la vita ci cambia...


si, ma pure noi cambiamo lei...


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> v...edi che sono tardo a capire? Devi scusarmi ed aver pazienza, non sono geniale come tanti qui sopra. Basta che non mi filmi per poi mettermi  su youtube.
> Pure tu ti ci metti? Echeduepalle...te lo dico in un orecchio....le lascio passare a chen perchè sono il suo galoppino leccaculo...ecco, contenta?
> Cazzo mi frega di essere lungimirante...per amor della pace, evita di dirmi queste cazzate, dai. Mi frega di parlare con la gente.


Uè ma non si può allontanarsi un attimo e succedono casini. Uffa!!!! Tanti bacini a TUTTI.


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uè ma non si può allontanarsi un attimo e succedono casini. Uffa!!!! Tanti bacini a TUTTI.


...ci lisciavamo il pelo, niente di grave. Bacetti.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ci lisciavamo il pelo, niente di grave. Bacetti.


Ah beh allora... Possibile che ci sono solo io che non m'incazzo mai... quasi mai...


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah beh allora... *Possibile che ci sono solo io che non m'incazzo mai...* quasi mai...


Aspetta che arrivi chen con la bomboletta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah beh allora... Possibile che ci sono solo io che non m'incazzo mai... quasi mai...


Io non mi incazzo mai ...davvero. 
Se trovo che una conversazione/discussione stia prendendo una piega che non mi si confà ...non mi ci faccio coinvolgere... non ho il gusto della polemica.
Certamente preferisco discussioni in cui il dissenso viene espresso senza insulti e offese (più a categorie che a singole persone, che potrebbero anche essersele cercate...) e che si resti in tema.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aspetta che arrivi chen con la bomboletta...


Non è una bomboletta.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (29 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Riflettevo ieri sul concetto di casa. Credo di essermi sempre sentita ospite, prima a casa dei miei, poi nelle case affittate durante gli studi, poi nella casa del mio ex marito, dove vivo tuttora. Voi vi sentite a casa? Un abbraccio a tutte/i.


ciao cara....ci ho meso 2 giorni per trovare qualcosa di adeguato da scrivere nel tuo thread....stupendo, a proposito....
alla fine la domanda che mi sono fatta è una: quando dico torno a casa....cosa intendo?
Nonostante quello che vi è successo, nonostante i brutti ricordi....CASA MIA E' QUELLA DOVE STO ORA, quella che mi sono fatta il cu.... così per arredare come dicevo io....non c'è un pezzo, neanche il + piccolo che non sia stato acquistato dopo attenta riflessione e perchè corrispondeva esattamente ai gusti miei e di mio marito....quella in cui mi piace rintanarmi quando sono triste, quella dove mi piace ricevere gli amici, che poi magari vengono e trovano un po' di caos.....ma è la mia coperta di Linus......è il mio rifugio....


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> quella in cui mi piace rintanarmi quando sono triste, quella dove mi piace ricevere gli amici, che poi magari vengono e trovano un po' di caos.....ma è la mia coperta di Linus......è il mio rifugio....


Bello!!!! Spero di trovarla anch'io, prima o poi... Un bacio grande!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non mi incazzo mai ...davvero.
> Se trovo che una conversazione/discussione stia prendendo una piega che non mi si confà ...non mi ci faccio coinvolgere... non ho il gusto della polemica.
> Certamente preferisco discussioni in cui il dissenso viene espresso senza insulti e offese (più a categorie che a singole persone, che potrebbero anche essersele cercate...) e che si resti in tema.


più a categorie in che senso?
stai solo attenta a non sconfinare nel qualunquismo, con il tuo modo di fare...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ciao cara....ci ho meso 2 giorni per trovare qualcosa di adeguato da scrivere nel tuo thread....stupendo, a proposito....
> alla fine la domanda che mi sono fatta è una: quando dico torno a casa....cosa intendo?
> Nonostante quello che vi è successo, nonostante i brutti ricordi....CASA MIA E' QUELLA DOVE STO ORA, quella che mi sono fatta il cu.... così per arredare come dicevo io....non c'è un pezzo, neanche il + piccolo che non sia stato acquistato dopo attenta riflessione e *perchè corrispondeva esattamente ai gusti miei e di mio marito....*quella in cui mi piace rintanarmi quando sono triste, quella dove mi piace ricevere gli amici, che poi magari vengono e trovano un po' di caos.....ma è la mia coperta di Linus......è il mio rifugio....


Se ho capito bene, ora lui, dopo ciò che ha fatto, lo hai messo alla porta giusto? E il rivedere le cose che avete scelto insieme, non ti disturba?

Te lo chiedo perchè quando me ne andai io di casa non portai via nulla se non lo stretto necessario (ad es. il microonde!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   perchè il resto ritenevo appartenesse a un capitolo che credevo chiuso per sempre e non volevo che vi fosse nulla che me lo potesse ricordare!


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bello!!!! Spero di trovarla anch'io, prima o poi... Un bacio grande!


ma speri di trovare cosa, MK?
tu sembri sempre sospesa, MK, ma sei più cementata di san siro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> più a categorie in che senso?
> stai solo attenta a non sconfinare nel qualunquismo, con il tuo modo di fare...


Intendo il tipo di offese di Chen. Ad esempio, quando dà del vecchietto a Feddy o a Marì, non sta certamente offendendo loro, ma sta offendendo l'intera categoria degli anziani attribuendo un disvalore, se non disprezzo, nei confronti della decadenza dovuta all'età e alle malattie.
Non sono mai qualunquista. La polemica non è confronto.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma speri di trovare cosa, MK?
> tu sembri sempre sospesa, MK, ma sei più cementata di san siro.
































   ogni riferimento è puramente casuale. Anna sei un mito!!!! Tranquilla che vado benissimo ultimamente...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendo il tipo di offese di Chen. Ad esempio, quando dà del vecchietto a Feddy o a Marì, non sta certamente offendendo loro, ma sta offendendo l'intera categoria degli anziani attribuendo un disvalore, se non disprezzo, nei confronti della decadenza dovuta all'età e alle malattie.
> Non sono mai qualunquista. La polemica non è confronto.


ah. bè, per me non è nemmeno polemica, è semplicemente scaricare un po' di tossine sul primo intelligentone che mi capita a tiro.
tanto, come dice lui, qui siamo il riflesso delle nostre frustrazioni.
bene, io stamattina ho sputato sullo specchio. 

ps: gli alieni esistono. però aspettano che muoia Cen per attaccarci...


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendo il tipo di offese di Chen. Ad esempio, quando dà del vecchietto a Feddy o a Marì, non sta certamente offendendo loro, ma sta offendendo l'intera categoria degli anziani attribuendo un disvalore, se non disprezzo, nei confronti della decadenza dovuta all'età e alle malattie.
> Non sono mai qualunquista. La polemica non è confronto.


Chen e' scandaloso, e' vero.


Se la piglia sempre con gli anziani, i deboli ed indifesi ... bisogna punirlo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah. bè, per me non è nemmeno polemica, è semplicemente scaricare un po' di tossine sul primo intelligentone che mi capita a tiro.
> tanto, come dice lui, qui siamo il riflesso delle nostre frustrazioni.
> bene, io stamattina ho sputato sullo specchio.
> 
> ps: gli alieni esistono. aspettano che muoia Cen per attaccarci...


Infatti tu non fai polemica, lo vedo.
Vero che qui ognuno mostra, come anche nella vita, anche senza volerlo le proprie frustrazioni ...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (29 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene, ora lui, dopo ciò che ha fatto, lo hai messo alla porta giusto?* E il rivedere le cose che avete scelto insieme, non ti disturba?*
> 
> Te lo chiedo perchè quando me ne andai io di casa non portai via nulla se non lo stretto necessario (ad es. il microonde!
> 
> ...


non mi disturba neanche un po'.....rivivo il contesto in cui le abbiamo scelte, il pensare se potevamo permettercele o se erano troppo care....le contrattazioni nei souk, gli escamotage inventati per far entrare certi oggetti in trolley colmi e stracolmi.....è la mia vita, non può disturbarmi.....ciao fedi....


----------



## Old Otella82 (29 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... di quale contesto parli?... anche tu ipnotizzata dalla parola "omosessuale"? se avessi scritto "bestione di 150 chili per 2.10 d'altezza", sarebbe cambiato qualcosa?... per te, penso di sì... per me, no... avrei preso a calci in culo pure lui... vedi, la vera violenza, il vero pre-giudizio è trattare diversamente un omosessuale da una qualsiasi altra persona... io ho alcuni punti fermi, uno di questi è che non voglio essere toccato da altre persone senza il mio consenso... me l'hanno insegnato fin da piccolo: mai consentire l'invasione del proprio spazio fisico privatissimo ad estranei... pensa che oggi, gli psicologi dell'età evolutiva, stanno insistendo circa la necessità di insegnare ai bambini la gestione della propria corporeità, insistendo sul fatto che bisogna insegnare loro che il contatto fisico ha un profondo significato... in altre culture, ad esempio quella cinese, è così... io ho vissuto i primi anni della mia vita ad Hong Kong e questo modo di intendere lo spazio fisico l'ho interiorizzato profondamente... la cultura occidentale, invece, è una cultura che sopprime il rispetto per i corpi... è fondamentalmente pornografica... sopprime la privacy, esponendo pubblicamente ogni cosa... al tocco delle mani o a quello degli occhi... tutti toccano tutto... dove vogliono... gli adolescenti toccano le tette delle compagne di classe... gli adulti toccano i bambini arrivando a scambiarli per oggetti sessuali... i modelli presentati sono modelli che veicolano il non rispetto del corpo altrui... questa, è una delle fonti della violenza... per gli orientali il corpo è SACRO... è un TEMPIO... impariamo da loro... impariamo il rispetto... anche quello dei corpi, oltre a quello delle idee...


non perchè omosessuale, semplicemente mi disturbava il tuo modo di raccontare la storia, tutto qui. Per il resto concordo, ti dicevo, col fatto che nessuno può permettersi di invadere lo spazio altrui, di allungare le mani, senza che sia..invitato a farlo. ma allora non è più un'invasione.


----------



## Old Otella82 (29 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti, nella premessa, dicevo: prescindendo dalle reazioni più o meno esagerate. Mi può? Dai, ovvio che ti infastidisce, togli quel "mi può"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dipende dal "tocco" per quanto mi riguarda.
Se una persona mi sfiora accidentalmente senza urtarmi mi volto e la guardo, ma nulla di più.
Se vengo urtata per sbaglio già m'infastidisco. quando capita a me di urtare qualcuno la prima cosa che penso è scusarmi, ma non tutti lo fanno, sembrano arrogare per sè tutto lo spazio. 

Diverso è invece se con la persona in questione ho instaurato un dialogo. Mi è capitato spesso a fine serata, dopo aver conosciuto qualcuno da poche ore, di avere un'affinità particolare, di aver instaurato una simpatia e di salutarla magari con un abbraccio o una stretta affettuosa sul braccio. dipende da tante cose però, io in questo sono molto istintiva.
ci sono gesti e gesti, non è scontato non essere invasivi, anche se si cerca di non esserlo.
Chen tornando al tuo discorso.. non mi è piaciuta neanche la considerazione sulla donna che ti ha toccato i capelli. capisco l'invasione non richiesta, capisco che il gesto poi sia particolarmente fastidioso, ma è la reazione violenta che mi lascia interdetta, e il riportarlo alla memoria con questo senso di schifo per lei e di trionfo per la tua reazione. Hai un'ottima capacità di linguaggio a parte l'aggressività.. a volte potresti spiegarti e lasciarti la possibilità di farti sorprendere dall'altro.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> non perchè omosessuale, semplicemente mi disturbava il tuo modo di raccontare la storia, tutto qui. Per il resto concordo, ti dicevo, col fatto che nessuno può permettersi di invadere lo spazio altrui, di allungare le mani, senza che sia..invitato a farlo. ma allora non è più un'invasione.


Nell'analisi transazionale una delle prime cose che ti fanno osservare e capire, son proprio le interazioni "corporali" con gli altri, specie quelle "istintive"...ti spiegano che la distanza che normalmente teniamo rispetto agli altri corrisponde a circa 80-100 cm ovvero la lunghezza di un braccio, perchè è ritenuta "distanza di sicurezza". Se si riduce tale distanza, istintivamente ci sentiamo "minacciati", perchè l'altro avrebbe la possibilità di colpirci. 
La consapevolezza di ciò facilita il permettere agli altri di interagire con noi e a noi di af-fidarci ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   a loro.

Uno degli esercizi per vedere fino a che punto riusciamo a interiorizzare questo modus è quello di mettersi a due a due e porsi di schiena rispetto al fronte del compagno, lasciandosi andare all'indietro a occhi chiusi e braccia aperte, fidandosi appunto di non venir lasciati cadere.

Non è così facile come sembra, specie con persone che si conoscono poco. L'istinto oppone moltissima resistenza!

Interiorizzato questo, stabilire relazioni corporee è molto più agevole, perchè si riesce a capire (e a superare) la difesa eretta dall'altro nei nsotri confronti..


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (29 Novembre 2007)

O_O cioè--
ho lasciato questo thread che si stava parlando di case...
adesso siamo arrivati ai gay...


----------



## Old Otella82 (29 Novembre 2007)

vabbè Lillina.. eccheproblemac'è!
l'importante è non scannarsi. dai che va già bene.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (30 Novembre 2007)

solo una semplice osservazione sull'evoluzione delle discussioni nel tempo in cui manco..


----------



## Old Otella82 (30 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> solo una semplice osservazione sull'evoluzione delle discussioni nel tempo in cui manco..


è che siamo dei chiacchieroni!
Notte Lillyna


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Allora rispondo a questa e poi basta Chen perchè è una lotta contro un muro di gomma.
> IO SPARO CAZZATE per usare i tuoi termini ma vedi sono idee mie, giuste o sbagliate ma sono mie, le tue mio caro non sono tue ma sono solo la citazione di quello che hai letto e studiato. Il tuo disagio profondo sta in questo, tu vivi nei libri e nella teoria ma poco nella vita reale. Uno colto ed intellegente come te come puo' sempre approcciarsi in questo modo infantile (tanto per citare ...hihihihi.....pannoloni, vecchietti, dentiere ...... )
> 
> E poi aggiungo ammazza quanto siamo evoluti!!!!!! Non vedo una grande differenza fra un uomo ed una formica. Nasciamo e passiamo la vita a studiare, lavorare, costruire, distruggere, riprodursi, e poi come tutti muoriamo concimando la terra. Non è una visione molto filosofica ma è la triste realtà.
> Aldila' di tanta conoscenza ci vedi tanta differenza fra te e una formica chen???????? Pensaci quando vai a lavorare nella tua scatola di macchina ingorgato nel traffico, con il tuo vestitino rigorosamente perfetto, con la tua borsettina e ti infilerai nel tuo assurdo ufficio a produrre!!!!!


... ma quante cazzate spari?... madonna, dai!... come fai a non vedere la profonda differenza tra un uomo e una formica?... vedi, la formica fa quello che la sua genetica le impone di fare... l'ingorgo urbano, gli uffici, il lavoro, la borsettina, invece, sono INVENZIONI umane... non c'è nulla nella nostra genetica che imponga queste cose... la formica, invece, ha quasi tutto codificato a livello genetico... ogni formica, fa esattamente quello che fanno tutte le altre formiche e allo stesso identico modo... capisci?... l'uomo, no... l'uomo dipende enormemente dalla CULTURA e molto poco dalla NATURA... l'uomo modifica culturalmente il suo ambiente... la formica, no... si limita a fare quello che ogni formica fa... nel corso della sua vita, fa tutto quello che una formica può fare... non scrive poesie, non riflette sul senso della vita, sul dolore, sul senso delle cose che fa... non lascia tracce storiche... non ha memoria soggettiva... tutto o quasi, è stabilito nella sua filogenesi... 

... sul resto, guarda, sei ridicola... contrapporre lo studio all'esperienza è una cazzata micidiale... anche studiare è esperienza... in ogni caso, penso di aver fatto più esperienze di tanti altri qui dentro... ho vissuto ad Hong Kong per otto anni, periodi lunghi a Londra, Parigi... ho vissuto in USA è là mi sono laureato in biologia e specializzato in Biochimica... ho fatto importanti esperienze lavorative... ho conosciuto tante di quelle persone che nemmeno te le sogni... ho girato il mondo in lungo e in largo... parlo perfettamente quattro lingue... insomma, a chi vuoi raccontarla?... a me?... suvvia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendo il tipo di offese di Chen. Ad esempio, quando dà del vecchietto a Feddy o a Marì, non sta certamente offendendo loro, ma sta offendendo l'intera categoria degli anziani attribuendo un disvalore, se non disprezzo, nei confronti della decadenza dovuta all'età e alle malattie.
> Non sono mai qualunquista. La polemica non è confronto.


... secondo me questa creatura non è normale... ma di che sta parlando?... ripeto: secondo me non è normale... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chen e' scandaloso, e' vero.
> 
> 
> Se la piglia sempre con gli anziani, i deboli ed indifesi ... bisogna punirlo


... hi, hi, hi... grande Marì... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti tu non fai polemica, lo vedo.
> Vero che qui ognuno mostra, come anche nella vita, anche senza volerlo le proprie frustrazioni ...


... secondo me, questa creatura non è normale... no... non lo è... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> dipende dal "tocco" per quanto mi riguarda.
> Se una persona mi sfiora accidentalmente senza urtarmi mi volto e la guardo, ma nulla di più.
> Se vengo urtata per sbaglio già m'infastidisco. quando capita a me di urtare qualcuno la prima cosa che penso è scusarmi, ma non tutti lo fanno, sembrano arrogare per sè tutto lo spazio.
> 
> ...


... te lo ripeto: nessuno può toccare la mia persona intenzionalmente se io non lo voglio... il mio corpo SONO IO... questo dovrebbero insegnare nelle scuole... il rispetto per la SACRALITA' del proprio essere... della propria natura... spirituale e organica... se si facesse così, ci sarebbero meno violenza, meno stupri, meno sopraffazioni... quando una stronza, solo per il fatto di essere una bella figa, pensa di toccare Chen, io la SPIANO... se un omosessuale, un eterosessuale, un banco, un nero, un magro, un grasso, o chi cazzo vuoi tu, si permette di toccarmi impunemente... io lo SPIANO... in questo, sono molto orientale... mi piace stare vicino alle persone... a distanza ravvicinata... ma se non lo desidero io... nessuno mi deve toccare... le schifezze all'occidentale, le pacche sul culo, i baci rubati, la mano morta, la merda pornografica, non mi vanno... io, SPIANO...


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quando una stronza, solo per il fatto di essere una bella figa, pensa di toccare Chen


Concetto interessante. Da sviluppare Chen. Questa cosa della sacralità del corpo mi piace.


----------



## Old casa71 (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma quante cazzate spari?... madonna, dai!... come fai a non vedere la profonda differenza tra un uomo e una formica?... vedi, la formica fa quello che la sua genetica le impone di fare... l'ingorgo urbano, gli uffici, il lavoro, la borsettina, invece, sono INVENZIONI umane... non c'è nulla nella nostra genetica che imponga queste cose... la formica, invece, ha quasi tutto codificato a livello genetico... ogni formica, fa esattamente quello che fanno tutte le altre formiche e allo stesso identico modo... capisci?... l'uomo, no... l'uomo dipende enormemente dalla CULTURA e molto poco dalla NATURA... l'uomo modifica culturalmente il suo ambiente... la formica, no... si limita a fare quello che ogni formica fa... nel corso della sua vita, fa tutto quello che una formica può fare... non scrive poesie, non riflette sul senso della vita, sul dolore, sul senso delle cose che fa... non lascia tracce storiche... non ha memoria soggettiva... tutto o quasi, è stabilito nella sua filogenesi...
> 
> ... sul resto, guarda, sei ridicola... contrapporre lo studio all'esperienza è una cazzata micidiale... anche studiare è esperienza... in ogni caso, penso di aver fatto più esperienze di tanti altri qui dentro... ho vissuto ad Hong Kong per otto anni, periodi lunghi a Londra, Parigi... ho vissuto in USA è là mi sono laureato in biologia e specializzato in Biochimica... ho fatto importanti esperienze lavorative... ho conosciuto tante di quelle persone che nemmeno te le sogni... ho girato il mondo in lungo e in largo... parlo perfettamente quattro lingue... insomma, a chi vuoi raccontarla?... a me?... suvvia...


RIPETO SIAMO AI MURI DI GOMMA.
TI DIRO' SOLO QUESTO CHEN TI SEI ACCORTO DEL MONDO IN CUI VIVI???? 
NON AGGIUNGO ALTRO.


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> RIPETO SIAMO AI MURI DI GOMMA.
> TI DIRO' SOLO QUESTO CHEN TI SEI ACCORTO DEL MONDO IN CUI VIVI????
> NON AGGIUNGO ALTRO.


... guarda che è da molti post che scrivi tanto per scrivere... entra nel merito... nel merito!... dimmi cosa non va nelle cose che dico... il resto, sono chiacchiere... leggi qui sotto e smettila di fare la bambina...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concetto interessante. Da sviluppare Chen. Questa cosa della sacralità del corpo mi piace.


*San Tommaso d'Aquino* insegnava che la corporeità consiste d'anima. Lo stesso Dio si è fatto carne e sangue d'uomo, e ha mangiato pane e bevuto vino.

*Scrive un importante filosofo-teologo moderno*: "_Mai prima d'ora, infatti, dietro una chiassosa mascherata edonistica, il corpo umano è stato tanto estraniato, ridotto a una formula che ci portiamo appresso e subiamo. Abbiamo ragione di credere che proprio tale alienazione dalla corporeità, *di cui pochi si rendono conto*, sia *una delle cause della scomparsa del senso del sacro e di armoniosa appartenenza al creato*, e che essa sia alla base di molti comportamenti distruttivi della nostra schizofrenica società. L'immagine del corpo, la sua analisi e diagnosi medica, il suo modello mediologico, il suo imbonimento e ubriacamento sensoriale, propri della società odierna, *lo rendono un appendice del sistema ideologico* che *se ne impossessa* *nell'invasione delle individualità*_"...

Ecco perché io, SPIANO... il mio corpo è SACRO... è la mia anima... non un pezzo di carne...


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> "_Mai prima d'ora, infatti, dietro una chiassosa mascherata edonistica, il corpo umano è stato tanto estraniato, ridotto a una formula che ci portiamo appresso e subiamo. Abbiamo ragione di credere che proprio tale alienazione dalla corporeità, *di cui pochi si rendono conto*, sia *una delle cause della scomparsa del senso del sacro e di armoniosa appartenenza al creato*, e che essa sia alla base di molti comportamenti distruttivi della nostra schizofrenica società. _


_

Infatti. Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Chiassosa mascherata edonistica..._


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti. Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Chiassosa mascherata edonistica...


... e questa qui, mi viene a raccontare che tra uomo e formica non esiste alcuna differenza... hi, hi, hi... e la filosofia?... e le scienze?... e la cultura?... e la matematica?... e Dio?... e l'Amore?... amiamo, forse, come le formiche?... hai mai visto una formica _morire per amore_?...


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e questa qui, mi viene a raccontare che tra uomo e formica non esiste alcuna differenza... hi, hi, hi... e la filosofia?... e le scienze?... e la cultura?... e la matematica?... e Dio?... e l'Amore?... amiamo, forse, come le formiche?... hai mai visto una formica _morire per amore_?...


Chen ognuno ha le proprie opinioni dai. Però è questo discorso del corpo che mi interessa. Lo sviluppiamo?


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen ognuno ha le proprie opinioni dai. Però è questo discorso del corpo che mi interessa. Lo sviluppiamo?


... sì, certo... ma una cazzata di opinione, seppur opinione, rimane una cazzata... basta leggere due pagine di antropologia per evitare di scrivere certe _monate_... adesso apro una discussione sulla corporeità... aspetta un momento...


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... adesso apro una discussione sulla corporeità... aspetta un momento...  [/SIZE]


Grazie Chen, un bacio.


----------



## Old casa71 (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e questa qui, mi viene a raccontare che tra uomo e formica non esiste alcuna differenza... hi, hi, hi... e la filosofia?... e le scienze?... e la cultura?... e la matematica?... e Dio?... e l'Amore?... amiamo, forse, come le formiche?... hai mai visto una formica _morire per amore_?...


Allora chen te la diro' così abbiamo due modi diversi di vedere l'uomo e cio' che lo circonda. Io vedo l'uomo per quello che è nella sua semplicità, nelle sue fragilità e nella sua grandezza, ma lo vedo per l'aspetto reale che ha. Lo vedo nei supermercati, lo vedo per la strada, lo vedo nella povertà e nelle difficoltà, lo vedo nelle guerre e nella sofferenza, nella malattia e nella vecchiaia, non lo vedo assolutamente con l'occhio evoluto e filosofico che hai tu. Per questo lo vedo un animale ingabbiato nelle sue stesse regole e leggi che si è imposto.Tutto qua, poi se questo mio modo di vedere puo' sembrare inadeguato ed infantile non mi tocca particolarmente.
Per quanto riguarda la formica, non so' se ama e non so' se puo' morire per amore. So' per certo di mammiferi definiti piuttosto intelligenti che sono morti per amore. Di animali che sono piu' bravi di noi nel scegliere un compagno per la vita e non tradiscono mai, e che quando muore uno dei due anche l'altro si lascia morire. Ad oggi non ci si sa' spiegare il perchè dello spiaggiamento dei cetacei, che in gruppo decidono di morire. Ed ad oggi so' poco spiegarmi perchè il mio cane ha sofferto come non pochi per una settimana nell'attesa del mio ritorno per morire.
Ecco quello che so'.


----------



## Old Prosopon (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *San Tommaso d'Aquino* insegnava che la corporeità consiste d'anima. Lo stesso Dio si è fatto carne e sangue d'uomo, e ha mangiato pane e bevuto vino.
> 
> *Scrive un importante filosofo-teologo moderno*: "_Mai prima d'ora, infatti, dietro una chiassosa mascherata edonistica, il corpo umano è stato tanto estraniato, ridotto a una formula che ci portiamo appresso e subiamo. Abbiamo ragione di credere che proprio tale alienazione dalla corporeità, *di cui pochi si rendono conto*, sia *una delle cause della scomparsa del senso del sacro e di armoniosa appartenenza al creato*, e che essa sia alla base di molti comportamenti distruttivi della nostra schizofrenica società. L'immagine del corpo, la sua analisi e diagnosi medica, il suo modello mediologico, il suo imbonimento e ubriacamento sensoriale, propri della società odierna, *lo rendono un appendice del sistema ideologico* che *se ne impossessa* *nell'invasione delle individualità*_"...
> 
> Ecco perché io, SPIANO... il mio corpo è SACRO... è la mia anima... non un pezzo di carne...



Perdonami ma ciò che citi a sostegno delle tue tesi e culturalmente imbarazzante.
La teologia è l'esatto contrario di ogni sforzo di ricerca serio nell'ambito filosofico-scientifico. Posso concordare sull'importanza(sacralità è un termine che non comprendo) del corpo come individualità ma partendo da ben altri riferimenti.
("L'unico e la sua proprietà" di M. Stirner  ad esempio)


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

Prosopon ha detto:


> Perdonami ma ciò che citi a sostegno delle tue tesi e culturalmente imbarazzante.
> La teologia è l'esatto contrario di ogni sforzo di ricerca serio nell'ambito filosofico-scientifico. Posso concordare sull'importanza(sacralità è un termine che non comprendo) del corpo come individualità ma partendo da ben altri riferimenti.
> ("L'unico e la sua proprietà" di M. Stirner ad esempio)


... perdonami, ma la tua impostazione critica è vecchia e sorpassata... ammuffita, direi... contrapponi quella che tu chiami "teologia" (dovresti spiegarmi con quale accezione usi questo termine...) alla ricerca "filosofico-scientifica"... sarai mica ancora fermo al positivismo?... spero tu sappia che il centro teorico di ogni teoria scientifica è costituito da un nucleo assolutamente _metafisico_... che poi tu mi venga a citare il buon Stirner, campione dell'Hegelismo... hi, hi, hi... ciò che non mi è mai piaciuto in Stirner è la sua pretesa di superare ogni ideologia senza rendersi conto di averne _ri_-fondata una...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Allora chen te la diro' così abbiamo due modi diversi di vedere l'uomo e cio' che lo circonda. Io vedo l'uomo per quello che è nella sua semplicità, nelle sue fragilità e nella sua grandezza, ma lo vedo per l'aspetto reale che ha. Lo vedo nei supermercati, lo vedo per la strada, lo vedo nella povertà e nelle difficoltà, lo vedo nelle guerre e nella sofferenza, nella malattia e nella vecchiaia, non lo vedo assolutamente con l'occhio evoluto e filosofico che hai tu. Per questo lo vedo un animale ingabbiato nelle sue stesse regole e leggi che si è imposto.Tutto qua, poi se questo mio modo di vedere puo' sembrare inadeguato ed infantile non mi tocca particolarmente.
> Per quanto riguarda la formica, non so' se ama e non so' se puo' morire per amore. So' per certo di mammiferi definiti piuttosto intelligenti che sono morti per amore. Di animali che sono piu' bravi di noi nel scegliere un compagno per la vita e non tradiscono mai, e che quando muore uno dei due anche l'altro si lascia morire. Ad oggi non ci si sa' spiegare il perchè dello spiaggiamento dei cetacei, che in gruppo decidono di morire. Ed ad oggi so' poco spiegarmi perchè il mio cane ha sofferto come non pochi per una settimana nell'attesa del mio ritorno per morire.
> Ecco quello che so'.


... senti, non dire cazzate... ma per piacere!... tu vedi l'uomo con il cannocchiale della tua ideologia... secondo l'asse dei TUOI significati... non diciamo sciocchezze... nemmeno gli scienziati più integralisti, oramai, si sognerebbero di affermare la possibilità di osservare qualcosa in maniera neutrale... dai, lasciamo perdere... o madonna... dagli insetti ai mammiferi!... smettila con queste baggianate da zecchino d'oro... stai semplicemenete proiettando sentimenti umani su animali che nulla hanno a che vedere con l'uomo... se non molto lontanamente... nella notte dei tempi... l'UOMO produce SIGNIFICATI E STORIA... è l'unico essere noto nell'universo che lo sappia fare... questo è il punto...


----------



## Iris (30 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io mi sento sempre a casa, anche quando son in giro col camper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si..anche per me è così...
Soprattutto io mi sento a casa se ho vicino chi amo...
Mi sento a casa anche in albergo, se mi fido di chi mi è accanto...
Non è un caso che nella mia abitazione faccio entrare pochissime persone...solo chi amo appunto.


----------



## Old Prosopon (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perdonami, ma la tua impostazione critica è vecchia e sorpassata... ammuffita, direi... contrapponi quella che tu chiami "teologia" (dovresti spiegarmi con quale accezione usi questo termine...) alla ricerca "filosofico-scientifica"... sarai mica ancora fermo al positivismo?... spero tu sappia che il centro teorico di ogni teoria scientifica è costituito da un nucleo assolutamente _metafisico_... che poi tu mi venga a citare il buon Stirner, campione dell'Hegelismo... hi, hi, hi... ciò che non mi è mai piaciuto in Stirner la sua pretesa di superare ogni ideologia senza rendersi conto di averne _ri_-fondata una...


Teologia - disciplina che studia Dio.......cioè il nulla.
Metafisica come nucleo fondante di ogni teoria scientifica?
Ma dai......


----------



## Old casa71 (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, non dire cazzate... ma per piacere!... tu vedi l'uomo con il cannocchiale della tua ideologia... secondo l'asse dei TUOI significati... non diciamo sciocchezze... nemmeno gli scienziati più integralisti, oramai, si sognerebbero di affermare la possibilità di osservare qualcosa in maniera neutrale... dai, lasciamo perdere... o madonna... dagli insetti ai mammiferi!... smettila con queste baggianate da zecchino d'oro... stai semplicemenete proiettando sentimenti umani su animali che nulla hanno a che vedere con l'uomo... se non molto lontanamente... nella notte dei tempi... l'UOMO produce SIGNIFICATI E STORIA... è l'unico essere noto nell'universo che lo sappia fare... questo è il punto...


MI ARRENDO 

	
	
		
		
	


	





SAI CHE TI DICO CHE PER FORTUNA IO SONO IO E SONO CONSAPEVOLE DI QUELLO CHE SONO IO.
DUE PER FORTUNA IL MONDO E' POPOLATO DA GENTE COME TE, CHE FA' FUNZIONARE IL MONDO E A QUESTO PUNTO ANCHE L'UNIVERSO COSì IO POSSO ASSENTARMI PERCHè IL BIBERON è PRONTO EMENTRE ME LO BEVO ATTACCO "IL WALZER DEL MOSCERINO" CHE è TANTO CHE NON L'ASCOLTO.
BACIO


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

Prosopon ha detto:


> Teologia - disciplina che studia Dio.......cioè il nulla.
> Metafisica come nucleo fondante di ogni teoria scientifica?
> Ma dai......


... sì, sì... hi, hi, hi... hai mai letto il grande filosofo ungherese Imre Lakatos?... penso di no... eccote-lo:

"L’idea di Lakatos è quella di soppiantare il costrutto logico di _teoria scientifica_ con quello di _programma di ricerca_. Un programma di ricerca *è un nucleo di idee metafisiche intaccabile*, *a partire dal quale si sviluppa una teoria*.
Un esempio è la teoria di Newton, che prevede i *tre postulati* (l’inerzia, il principio di azione e reazione, la somma delle forze uguale al cambiamento della quantità di moto) che tutti abbiamo studiato a scuola. *Questo nucleo non è confutabile*... (ergo, è metafisico...)...

... su, su, aggiorniamoci, eh?... hi, hi, hi...

... circa la tua accezione di "_Teologia_" come disciplina che studia il "_nulla_", io, _nichilista agnostico_, ti consiglio di andarci più piano... con più cautela...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> MI ARRENDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... il problema è che bisogna saper discutere con _cognizione di causa_... altrimenti si piomba nel pensiero dell'uomo della strada... buono per tutte le stagioni e per tutti gli argomenti... ma superficiale... banale...


----------



## Old casa71 (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il problema è che bisogna saper discutere con _cognizione di causa_... altrimenti si piomba nel pensiero dell'uomo della strada... buono per tutte le stagioni e per tutti gli argomenti... ma superficiale... banale...


Che vuoi sono donna da ombrellone di spiaggia e da supermercato.........(tipo anche raccolta punti) 
Chen per fortuna che si sono anche gli uomini della strada, anche con le loro idee banali!!!!! 
Se non ci fossero chi li svuoterebbe i cassonetti della spazzatura?????


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Che vuoi sono donna da ombrellone di spiaggia e da supermercato.........(tipo anche raccolta punti)
> Chen per fortuna che si sono anche gli uomini della strada, anche con le loro idee banali!!!!!
> Se non ci fossero chi li svuoterebbe i cassonetti della spazzatura?????


... ho conosciuto un netturbino ch'era un grande filosofo... _mitico_...


----------



## Old casa71 (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho conosciuto un netturbino ch'era un grande filosofo... _mitico_...


Sai non avevo dubbi.........
Ma l'ultima parola deve essere sempre la tua?


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Sai non avevo dubbi.........
> Ma l'ultima parola deve essere sempre la tua?

































avevi dubbi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Sai non avevo dubbi.........
> Ma l'ultima parola deve essere sempre la tua?


... non esiste _l'ultima parola_... il _discorso è circolare_... non lo sapevi?... un punto su una circorferenza non è né prima né dopo un altro punto... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> avevi dubbi?


... mandami la tua foto, dai...


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho conosciuto un netturbino ch'era un grande filosofo... _mitico_...


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mandami la tua foto, dai...


----------



## Nobody (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *ho conosciuto un netturbino ch'era un grande filosofo*... _mitico_...


Ma più bravo di Rocco Buttiglione...di Marcello Pera?????


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


... grazie... ricevuta... madonna che _pezzo di bisteccona_ che sei... bellissima...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma più bravo di Rocco Buttiglione...di Marcello Pera?????


... no, no, questo beveva direttamente dal _b(o)uttiglione_ e ogni tanto si faceva una _pera_...


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... grazie... ricevuta... madonna che _pezzo di bisteccona_ che sei... bellissima...


----------



## Nobody (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, questo beveva direttamente dal _b(o)uttiglione_ e ogni tanto si faceva una _pera_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


... comunque, mandarmi una foto così provocante... con le giarrettiere... insomma, dai... scostumata!... senti, ma porti almeno una quarta... come minimo... madonna che _airbag_!...


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... comunque, mandarmi una foto così provocante... con le giarrettiere... insomma, dai... scostumata!... senti, ma porti almeno una quarta... come minimo... madonna che _airbag_!...








 sei proprio fulminato...
non é che il netturbino ti ha lasciato qualche pera e c'hai dato dentro eh!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> sei proprio fulminato...
> non é che il netturbino ti ha lasciato qualche pera e c'hai dato dentro eh!!


... ma non hai capito?... sono io quel netturbino... hi, hi, hi... comunque, scusami, non dovevo rivelare le nostre cose private... perdonami, dai...


----------



## Old sfigatta (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma non hai capito?... sono io quel netturbino... hi, hi, hi... comunque, scusami, non dovevo rivelare le nostre cose private... perdonami, dai...


hai paura eh...che dica qualcosa di te!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> hai paura eh...che dica qualcosa di te!!


... no, ti prego, non farlo... se si venissero a sapere certe cose... sai che figura...


----------



## Old Prosopon (30 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sì, sì... hi, hi, hi... hai mai letto il grande filosofo ungherese Imre Lakatos?... penso di no... eccote-lo:
> 
> "L’idea di Lakatos è quella di soppiantare il costrutto logico di _teoria scientifica_ con quello di _programma di ricerca_. Un programma di ricerca *è un nucleo di idee metafisiche intaccabile*, *a partire dal quale si sviluppa una teoria*.
> Un esempio è la teoria di Newton, che prevede i *tre postulati* (l’inerzia, il principio di azione e reazione, la somma delle forze uguale al cambiamento della quantità di moto) che tutti abbiamo studiato a scuola. *Questo nucleo non è confutabile*... (ergo, è metafisico...)...
> ...



Quello che sostieni è un evidente contraddizione in termini!
Diversamente le teorie di Newton non apparterrebbero alla fisica, _Metafisica_ infatti deriva dalla catalogazione dei libri di Aristotele,  nella quale la trattazione dell'essenza della realtà fu collocata _dopo_ (in greco _"meta"_) quella della natura (che è la fisica). Il prefisso _"meta"_ assunse poi il significato di "al di là, sopra, oltre".
Pretendere di attribuire il termine metafisica ad un qualcosa di "ultimo non confutabile" è un esercizio di acrobazia intellettuale. 
Sarebbe come affermare che l'esitenza del sole in quanto non confutabile è metafisica.


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Novembre 2007)

Prosopon ha detto:


> Quello che sostieni è un evidente contraddizione in termini!
> Diversamente le teorie di Newton non apparterrebbero alla fisica, _Metafisica_ infatti deriva dalla catalogazione dei libri di Aristotele, nella quale la trattazione dell'essenza della realtà fu collocata _dopo_ (in greco _"meta"_) quella della natura (che è la fisica). Il prefisso _"meta"_ assunse poi il significato di "al di là, sopra, oltre".
> Pretendere di attribuire il termine metafisica ad un qualcosa di "ultimo non confutabile" è un esercizio di acrobazia intellettuale.
> Sarebbe come affermare che l'esitenza del sole in quanto non confutabile è metafisica.


... hi, hi, hi... suvvia... hi, hi, hi... dillo a Lakatos... uno dei più grandi epistemologi della storia... vai  a farla a lui la lezioncina si Aristotele... madonnina mia che livello... l'esistenza del sole non è confutabile?... oh, oh, oh... hi, hi, hi... buona notte e sogni d'oro... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (30 Novembre 2007)

Chen non l'ho mai sentito dire che un discorso è circolare........ c'è sempre una prima volta nella vita.......
Una cosa pero' l'ho capita secondo me te ti sei fatto con l'acqua della mozzarella andata a male!!
Il che spiegherebbe un sacco di cose!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Angel (30 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Chen non l'ho mai sentito dire che un discorso è circolare........ c'è sempre una prima volta nella vita.......
> Una cosa pero' l'ho capita secondo me te ti sei fatto con l*'acqua della mozzarella andata a male!!*
> Il che spiegherebbe un sacco di cose!!!!!!!!



WoooWW interessante sta cosa si beve si sniffano i vapori o via endovena???


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> WoooWW interessante sta cosa si beve si sniffano i vapori o via endovena???


----------



## Old Prosopon (30 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Chen non l'ho mai sentito dire che un discorso è circolare........ c'è sempre una prima volta nella vita.......
> Una cosa pero' l'ho capita secondo me te ti sei fatto con l'acqua della mozzarella andata a male!!
> Il che spiegherebbe un sacco di cose!!!!!!!!


Discorsi circolari..........mi sorprende tu non li abbia mai sentiti......... sono molto frequenti......soprattutto nelle grandi città.
Personalmente li sento di rado.......uso l'autovettura.


----------



## La Lupa (30 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Una cosa pero' l'ho capita secondo me te ti sei fatto con l'acqua della mozzarella andata a male!!
> Il che spiegherebbe un sacco di cose!!!!!!!!


Io una volta conoscevo uno che sniffava il pecorino.

In effetti non è finito bene.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao gente, non vi vedo messi bene.

Adieu.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Dicembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Chen non l'ho mai sentito dire che un discorso è circolare........ c'è sempre una prima volta nella vita.......
> Una cosa pero' l'ho capita secondo me te ti sei fatto con l'acqua della mozzarella andata a male!!
> Il che spiegherebbe un sacco di cose!!!!!!!!


... se non conosci queste cose, non è un mio problema... è nota la circolarità bidirezionale del discorso... infatti, si parla di punteggiatura come il tentativo di stabilire un inizio e una fine del discorso... ti riporto qui qualcosa che, forse, ti può aiutare a capire: 

Scrive Volli: "Uno dei limiti più evidenti della modellizzazione della comunicazione in termini di trasferimento di informazione da un emittente a un destinatario è il suo carattere* unidirezionale*. L'esperienza ci dice che, almeno nelle relazioni interumane, la comunicazione *è sempre bidirezionale*, caratterizzata da numerosi scambi che a turno avvengono in un senso o nell'altro. [...] È essenziale dunque stabilire chi agisce o chi reagisce, chi trasferisce informazione e chi la riceve. Questa operazione si chiama* punteggiatura* della relazione e da essa dipende il modo in cui si stabilisce il rapporto di causa ed effetto, o se si vuole la responsabilità di un rapporto. *Naturalmente non vi è in linea di principio una punteggiatura oggettivamente giusta* ("Lui mi ha fatto questo; poi io ho reagito e gli ho detto; allora lui...). Anche la punteggiatura fa parte del processo della comunicazione e in particolare del suo aspetto di relazione"... chiaro?... è come dire che la comunicazione è come una circonferenza sulla quale, arbitrariamente, scelgo un punto... ma uno, vale l'altro... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Dicembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io una volta conoscevo uno che sniffava il pecorino.
> 
> In effetti non è finito bene.
> 
> ...


... guarda che l'unica _mal_-messa, qui, sei tu... culturalmente e cognitivamente, intendo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Delitto e castigo (3 Dicembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Riflettevo ieri sul concetto di casa. Credo di essermi sempre sentita ospite, prima a casa dei miei, poi nelle case affittate durante gli studi, poi nella casa del mio ex marito, dove vivo tuttora. Voi vi sentite a casa? Un abbraccio a tutte/i.



io sì, vivo a casa mia.......


----------

